# localhost:631 printer problem (SOLVED)



## dalpets (Mar 28, 2021)

I am trying to setup my new mono HP LaserJet Pro M404dn, having already downloaded pkg hplip 3.20.6
I am trying to open http://localhost:631/printers to enable cups but the address does not work.
Is it permanently down?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 28, 2021)

Is CUPS even running?


----------



## dalpets (Mar 28, 2021)

No! I thought i had to get that from 631


----------



## SirDice (Mar 28, 2021)

The cups deamon is the service that opens that port. How could it do that if it's not running?


----------



## dalpets (Mar 28, 2021)

Quote


SirDice said:


> The cups deamon is the service that opens that port. How could it do that if it's not running?


OK, how do I go about setting cups up. I looked at cups(1) in the manual but it was silent, I think, on the procedure.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 28, 2021)

About Printing on FreeBSD
					

Postscript (PS) and PCL (Printer Command Language) are printer languages known as Page Description Languages (PDLs) supported by the majority of printers for interpreting and printing jobs. These two PDLs are alternate models developed by Adobe and HP respectively. ASCII is a printer language...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------



## sidetone (Mar 28, 2021)

`service cupsd onestart` and also a separate entry to start it on boot through rc.conf.


----------



## dalpets (Mar 28, 2021)

SirDice said:


> About Printing on FreeBSD
> 
> 
> Postscript (PS) and PCL (Printer Command Language) are printer languages known as Page Description Languages (PDLs) supported by the majority of printers for interpreting and printing jobs. These two PDLs are alternate models developed by Adobe and HP respectively. ASCII is a printer language...
> ...


pkg install cups says it's already installed?


----------



## dalpets (Mar 28, 2021)

sidetone said:


> `service cupsd onestart` and also a separate entry to start it on boot through rc.conf.


Why am I only getting the option to save to pdf?
I only have rc.conf.d & rc.d files. Do I have to create a new rc.conf?


----------



## sidetone (Mar 28, 2021)

CUPS on FreeBSD
					

How to install and use CUPS on FreeBSD




					docs.freebsd.org
				



It prints to PDF files, when printer setup isn't completed, or if there's no printer.


----------



## dalpets (Mar 28, 2021)

sidetone said:


> CUPS on FreeBSD
> 
> 
> How to install and use CUPS on FreeBSD
> ...


but dmesg sees my printer? What haven't I done?
I still can't get into 631/


----------



## rpowell47 (Mar 28, 2021)

This works for me, in the URL of your browser - type *localhost:631/admin*; but, before that make sure *cupsd_enable="YES" *is in your rc.conf file.
Good Printing if all goes well and your printer is listed. Also, I always install gutenprint from packages.


----------



## dalpets (Mar 28, 2021)

rpowell47 said:


> This works for me, in the URL of your browser - type *localhost:631/admin*; but, before that make sure *cupsd_enable="YES" *is in your rc.conf file.
> Good Printing if all goes well and your printer is listed. Also, I always install gutenprint from packages.


Where do I find rc.conf (I can't see it in my directory tree?)


----------



## sidetone (Mar 28, 2021)

I wrote above the command line on how to start cupsd immediately. 
	

	







						Formatting Guidelines
					

1. Please write as clearly as possible.  Use English punctuation and capitalization, and avoid abbreviating things.  This helps to improve the clarity of messages and make problems easier to solve.  2. Use BBCode formatting tags.  As with punctuation, these tags make messages easier to read...




					forums.freebsd.org
				



 This shows what a command line entry looks like.


Also, in the link "CUPS on FreeBSD", shows the directory where the file resides, so it will be on when the computer reboots. /etc/rc.conf









						FreeBSD Handbook
					

A constantly evolving, comprehensive resource for FreeBSD users




					docs.freebsd.org
				



 shows where files are.


You're not doing your part, and reading what we have showed you.


----------



## dalpets (Mar 28, 2021)

sidetone said:


> I wrote above the command line on how to start cupsd immediately.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but I did that!


----------



## SirDice (Mar 28, 2021)

dalpets said:


> Where do I find rc.conf (I can't see it in my directory tree?)


You have a 181 posts, you've been on the forums for almost two years, and you still don't know where rc.conf(5) is?


----------



## dalpets (Mar 28, 2021)

RC.CONF(5) shows 3 rc.conf files but they are read only files. No one has yet answered where the r.conf is located so that I can apply the line cupsd-enable="YES"
An answer would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## dalpets (Mar 28, 2021)

SirDice said:


> You have a 181 posts, you've been on the forums for almost two years, and you still don't know where rc.conf(5) is?



Yes I do!


----------



## SirDice (Mar 28, 2021)

You also haven't figured out you need to be root to edit that file?


----------



## scottro (Mar 28, 2021)

Maybe you're misreading something? The file people are referring to is /etc/rc.conf. It seems odd that you wouldn't know of it, but who knows?
As far as cups goes, I  find I also have to install the cups-filters package as well. Anyway, rc.conf aside, you can, as was mentioned, immediately start cups once it's installed by running, with root privilege
`service cupsd onestart`
One can use onestart when you don't have a service defined in /etc/rc.conf (or a few other places).  Then you can check if it's running with
`service cupsd onestatus`

If it is, then you should be able to go to localhost:631 in your browser.


----------



## dalpets (Mar 28, 2021)

SirDice said:


> You also haven't figured out you need to be root to edit that file?


yes I have!


----------



## SirDice (Mar 28, 2021)

Then you're either in single user mode or you enabled a security level.


----------



## dalpets (Mar 28, 2021)

scottro said:


> Maybe you're misreading something? The file people are referring to is /etc/rc.conf. It seems odd that you wouldn't know of it, but who knows?
> As far as cups goes, I  find I also have to install the cups-filters package as well. Anyway, rc.conf aside, you can, as was mentioned, immediately start cups once it's installed by running, with root privilege
> `service cupsd onestart`
> One can use onestart when you don't have a service defined in /etc/rc.conf (or a few other places).  Then you can check if it's running with
> ...


Both commands say it is already running on pid 1403, but localhost:631 can't be opened, either admin or otherwise
I've been in 631 succesfully  with other iterations of FBSD, so I don't understand why it won't work now.
Have tried it on Windows computers with connection refusal there also. A Google search indicates others have had the problem too with linux/unix. Two have said they got it to work after telling the system 'no proxy server'. How would I do that here?


----------



## scottro (Mar 28, 2021)

In firefox, click the 3 bars at the upper right, go to preferences, and put network in the search box. Click that, and the first section, I think, gives you the option of choosing no proxy.  If you have more than one browser, try another browser to see if you can get that localhost:631. It should take you to a cups page.  You shouldn't have to do that as root. You can go as a user with doas or sudo privilege, and it will ask for that password, if I remember the setup correctly.  

There may be some info in the logs. Theres a /var/log/cups/access.log and /var/log/cups/error.log, They might give a clue.


----------



## dalpets (Mar 28, 2021)

scottro said:


> In firefox, click the 3 bars at the upper right, go to preferences, and put network in the search box. Click that, and the first section, I think, gives you the option of choosing no proxy.  If you have more than one browser, try another browser to see if you can get that localhost:631. It should take you to a cups page.  You shouldn't have to do that as root. You can go as a user with doas or sudo privilege, and it will ask for that password, if I remember the setup correctly.
> 
> There may be some info in the logs. Theres a /var/log/cups/access.log and /var/log/cups/error.log, They might give a clue.


I disabled the proxy setting in firefox to no avail. Also tried wget in the terminal, but that just times out.
var/logs/cups has no access or error log files. I have also disabled my firewall setting. Using 127.0.0.1 doesn't work either.
Thanks for your contribution.


----------



## dalpets (Mar 28, 2021)

Where is the hosts file?


----------



## chrbr (Mar 28, 2021)

About the hosts file: it is /etc/hosts. Often just things as `man hosts` resulting in hosts(5) give an answer. I have never tried that before. It is always a surprise how much stuff is documented.

About the cups server: It is often better to check if a service is running without having to handle additional pitfalls as browsers. `netstat -a -n -p tcp` should inform about a 127.0.0.1 listening at 631. There are so many tools on board. I think nobody knows all of them.


----------



## dalpets (Mar 29, 2021)

chrbr said:


> About the hosts file: it is /etc/hosts. Often just things as `man hosts` resulting in hosts(5) give an answer. I have never tried that before. It is always a surprise how much stuff is documented.
> 
> About the cups server: It is often better to check if a service is running without having to handle additional pitfalls as browsers. `netstat -a -n -p tcp` should inform about a 127.0.0.1 listening at 631. There are so many tools on board. I think nobody knows all of them.


That command gives;
tcp4 127.0.0.1.25   LISTEN
tcp4 127.0.0.1.631 LISTEN
tcp6   0::1.631        LISTEN
All 3 are shown as having foreign address *.*
cupsd is shown as 'starting' at bootup

Is there a similar command diagnostic to indicate why 631 will not open?


----------



## chrbr (Mar 29, 2021)

dalpets said:


> tcp4 127.0.0.1.631 LISTEN


This should be the cups daemon wating for requests. But you are right, it does not inform if it will respond to any request. One can open a port but do nothing. But this is very unlikely for the cups daemon on your system because the same cups daemon works on many oher installations,


----------



## mark_j (Mar 29, 2021)

dalpets said:


> I am trying to setup my new mono HP LaserJet Pro M404dn, having already downloaded pkg hplip 3.20.6
> I am trying to open http://localhost:631/printers to enable cups but the address does not work.
> Is it permanently down?


I have to ask the obvious. Is the machine you are running CUPS on the same as the one you're trying to use the address "localhost"?
Also, try using https not http.
What's your cups config file look like? Post it here, if you can.
You mentioned a firewall? We can rule out the firewall by finding the pid of cupsd and `truss -p {cupsd_pid_number}`and then try to connect via your browser. If a bunch of stuff scrolls on the screen, you're connecting. If not, it's the firewall.


----------



## dalpets (Mar 29, 2021)

I notice there are 6 host files in the etc directory. How many of them have a direct bearing on this issue?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 29, 2021)

There is only one /etc/hosts file. The others are for TCP wrappers, see hosts_access(3). Just don't touch those.


----------



## sidetone (Mar 29, 2021)

FreeBSD Handbook
					

A constantly evolving, comprehensive resource for FreeBSD users




					docs.freebsd.org


----------



## dalpets (Mar 29, 2021)

mark_j said:


> I have to ask the obvious. Is the machine you are running CUPS on the same as the one you're trying to use the address "localhost"?
> Also, try using https not http.
> What's your cups config file look like? Post it here, if you can.
> You mentioned a firewall? We can rule out the firewall by finding the pid of cupsd and `truss -p {cupsd_pid_number}`and then try to connect via your browser. If a bunch of stuff scrolls on the screen, you're connecting. If not, it's the firewall.


the same.
https: no effect
Is that cups-files.conf OR cupssd.conf in /usr/local/etc.cups that you would like posted. They are both quite large.
I am also concerned that localhost:631 does not work on my Win 10 computers (is there a prerequisite that the OS has to have cups running for it to work). 
Maybe, if you want, it would be better to just specify what need to be mandatory inclusions, in any of them, for it to work.


----------



## dalpets (Mar 29, 2021)

SirDice said:


> There is only one /etc/hosts file. The others are for TCP wrappers, see hosts_access(3). Just don't touch those.


This is my etc/hosts file, that I have not touched. Do there need to be any changes here?

```
# $FreeBSD: releng/12.2/lib/libc/net/hosts 338729 2018-09-17 18:56:47Z brd $
#
# Host Database
#
# This file should contain the addresses and aliases for local hosts that
# share this file.  Replace 'my.domain' below with the domainname of your
# machine.
#
# In the presence of the domain name service or NIS, this file may
# not be consulted at all; see /etc/nsswitch.conf for the resolution order.
#
#
::1            localhost localhost.my.domain
127.0.0.1        localhost localhost.my.domain
#
# Imaginary network.
#10.0.0.2        myname.my.domain myname
#10.0.0.3        myfriend.my.domain myfriend
#
# According to RFC 1918, you can use the following IP networks for
# private nets which will never be connected to the Internet:
#
#    10.0.0.0    -   10.255.255.255
#    172.16.0.0    -   172.31.255.255
#    192.168.0.0    -   192.168.255.255
#
# In case you want to be able to connect to the Internet, you need
# real official assigned numbers.  Do not try to invent your own network
# numbers but instead get one from your network provider (if any) or
# from your regional registry (ARIN, APNIC, LACNIC, RIPE NCC, or AfriNIC.)
#
```


----------



## SirDice (Mar 29, 2021)

dalpets said:


> Do there need to be any changes here?


No, it looks fine.


----------



## mark_j (Mar 29, 2021)

dalpets said:


> the same.
> https: no effect
> Is that cups-files.conf OR cupssd.conf in /usr/local/etc.cups that you would like posted. They are both quite large.
> I am also concerned that localhost:631 does not work on my Win 10 computers (is there a prerequisite that the OS has to have cups running for it to work).
> Maybe, if you want, it would be better to just specify what need to be mandatory inclusions, in any of them, for it to work.


If you used "localhost" on Win 10 then of course it wouldn't. You need to specify the IP number of the host running cups.
Don't worry about the cups file, it is probably ok if you haven't edited it. I would be more interested in you performing a truss of the process as I explained earlier.


----------



## dalpets (Mar 29, 2021)

mark_j said:


> If you used "localhost" on Win 10 then of course it wouldn't. You need to specify the IP number of the host running cups.
> Don't worry about the cups file, it is probably ok if you haven't edited it. I would be more interested in you performing a truss of the process as I explained earlier.


what is the command for the cupsd pid?


----------



## mark_j (Mar 29, 2021)

ps aux|grep cups


----------



## dalpets (Mar 29, 2021)

mark_j said:


> ps aux|grep cups


There are 3 numbers from that command. In order from left to right they are 1429, 4812, & 2260.
Which is the PID?


----------



## dalpets (Mar 29, 2021)

Does anyone have the answer for the PID question?
Thanks


----------



## chrbr (Mar 29, 2021)

I can show you what I get here.

```
> ps aux|grep cups
root        1188   0,0  0,2   29232   7784  -  Is   16:53     0:00,01 /usr/local/sbin/cupsd -C /usr/local/etc/cups/cupsd.conf -s /usr/local/etc/cups/cups-files.conf
chris      32306   0,0  0,1   11304   2724  0  R+   17:20     0:00,00 grep --color=auto cups
```
The first one is related to the daemon, by the way: nothing has been printed. The second entry comes from the grep. I am not sure why you have three entries. The output on the screen should inform about that.


----------



## rpowell47 (Mar 29, 2021)

Just for a fresh perspective, take a look at the basic information to look through when you enter the command - whatis cups.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 29, 2021)

dalpets said:


> There are 3 numbers from that command. In order from left to right they are 1429, 4812, & 2260.
> Which is the PID?


If you post the output we can actually have a look at it too. 

Remember, we can't see what you're doing or what you're looking at. We don't have access to your system and we're not clairvoyant. So all we can do at this point is guess.


----------



## dalpets (Mar 29, 2021)

chrbr said:


> I can show you what I get here.
> 
> ```
> > ps aux|grep cups
> ...


I had to copy this by hand because I couldn't get an up to date answer online that worked, ie.,in order for copying & pasting from the terminal, so anyhow here it is!

```
>ps aux|grep cups
root     1235  0.0.0.1   4812   2228  0  S+ 02:49  0:00.00   grep cups
```
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Doesn't your 7784 correspond to my 2228 in terms of what I referred to as a 3rd number?
I don't know where you got your 'files.conf' file, so I can't comment there.
Does mine look respectable or is it missing something important?
Is 1235 the PID? (its all very cryptic & I'm not up to pace on it)
Thanks.


----------



## dalpets (Mar 29, 2021)

SirDice said:


> Then you're either in single user mode or you enabled a security level.


How can I check I have the proper security level?


----------



## chrbr (Mar 29, 2021)

dalpets said:


> I had to copy this by hand because I couldn't get an up to date answer online that worked, ie.,in order for copying & pasting from the terminal, so anyhow here it is!
> 
> ```
> >ps aux|grep cups
> ...


The PID is in the second column. OK, now I understand your statement about the three numbers!
On your system cups is not running, it is just the grep with PID 1235. When you start the grep a second time the number will most likely be increased.

About `ps aux` you can display for example just two lines by `ps aux|head -n 2`. Then you will see the description of the columns.

Please run as root `service cupsd onestart` and see if there will be an output as on my system. If not there might be some error message, either on the screen or somewhere in the files of /var/log/. It is cryptic from the first perspective. But you will get more and more used to the command line stuff. Finally you will have better control and you will be faster than by digging with mouse clicks through a GUI


----------



## tingo (Mar 29, 2021)

Here is a tip to avoid false positives when using grep: `ps aux | grep [c]ups`. Example to show the difference:

```
tingo@kg-core2$ ps aux | grep cups
root         679    0.0  0.0    82684    4708  -  Is   15Feb21      0:00.23 /usr/local/sbin/cupsd -
tingo      65992    0.0  0.0     6652    2296 39  S+   22:34        0:00.00 grep cups
tingo@kg-core2$ ps aux | grep [c]ups
root         679    0.0  0.0    82684    4708  -  Is   15Feb21      0:00.23 /usr/local/sbin/cupsd -
```
this is just one of the useful things you can do with regexps...


----------



## mark_j (Mar 29, 2021)

dalpets said:


> I had to copy this by hand because I couldn't get an up to date answer online that worked, ie.,in order for copying & pasting from the terminal, so anyhow here it is!
> 
> ```
> >ps aux|grep cups
> ...


If that is your output then cupsd is not running. You need to start it after adding more logging to it. See cupsctl(8) `cupsctl --debug-logging`

Also, if you read the ps(1) manual page, it states under -u option:


> *-u*         Display information associated with the following keywords: *user*,
> *pid*, *%cpu*,    *%mem*, *vsz*, *rss*,    *tt*, *state*, *start*, *time*,    and *command*.
> The *-u* option implies the *-r* option.


I apologise if I assumed you knew this.
So, yes, the 2nd field is the PID.


----------



## scottro (Mar 29, 2021)

tingo, I'm not familiar with that use of one character in a bracket, and I can't find a web page search term that is working for me. (Nor skimming through some regex sites). Would you mind explaining why that [c]ups doesn't show the grep PID?
Thanks.

And as soon as I posted that I found the answer, that it prevents grep from matching itself.  Going to add a thanks though, as I hadn't known about that one, and it is useful, in my opinion.


----------



## mark_j (Mar 30, 2021)

scottro said:


> tingo, I'm not familiar with that use of one character in a bracket, and I can't find a web page search term that is working for me. (Nor skimming through some regex sites). Would you mind explaining why that [c]ups doesn't show the grep PID?
> Thanks.
> 
> And as soon as I posted that I found the answer, that it prevents grep from matching itself.  Going to add a thanks though, as I hadn't known about that one, and it is useful, in my opinion.


Keep in mind this "quirk" is shell dependent. `bash`and `sh`will be fine. You might not get what you expect using csh/tcsh. Try it!


----------



## tingo (Mar 30, 2021)

For completeness: it is documented in "Shell Patterns" in the sh(1) man page.
If you use csh, you need to escape the relevant characters:

```
tingo@kg-core2:~ % ps aux | grep cups
root         679    0.0  0.0    82684    4708  -  Is   15Feb21      0:00.23 /usr/local/sbin/cupsd -
tingo      67469    0.0  0.0     6652    2296 39  S+   13:29        0:00.00 grep cups

tingo@kg-core2:~ % ps aux | grep \[c\]ups
root         679    0.0  0.0    82684    4708  -  Is   15Feb21      0:00.23 /usr/local/sbin/cupsd -
```


----------



## dalpets (Mar 30, 2021)

chrbr said:


> Please run as root `service cupsd onestart` and see if there will be an output as on my system.


command in xterm says 'cupsd already running (pid=1077)'
Does that get me any closer to establishing why I can't open localhost:631?


----------



## dalpets (Mar 30, 2021)

tingo said:


> Here is a tip to avoid false positives when using grep: `ps aux | grep [c]ups`. Example to show the difference:
> 
> ```
> tingo@kg-core2$ ps aux | grep cups
> ...


I'm a relative newbie to FBSD so I am struggling with the significance of the 2nd line being missing in your example. My output is 'no match'. What Is the 
significance of that response?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 30, 2021)

Short, generic, explanation; `ps -aux` shows a list of processes, grep(1) is a search command. When you pipe the output from one command to grep(1) it only shows lines that have the keyword you searched for. If it prints "no match" it means it didn't find anything. You searched the ps(1) output for 'cups' (that's what `ps -aux | grep 'cups'` does) and there's nothing matching, which means there's no process running that resembles the 'cups' search key. In other words, the process isn't running.

Normally when you use grep on the process list you also find the grep(1) process itself. Because that too has the keyword you're looking for. The trick with the square brackets prevents the grep(1) process itself from showing up. The reason being that the literal string '[c]ups' doesn't match with the keyword 'cups' that's searched for. Traditionally you would use `ps -aux | grep 'cups' | grep -v grep` to filter out the grep process itself. Within scripts is usually better to use pgrep(1), that will never show the grep process itself.


----------



## T-Daemon (Mar 30, 2021)

dalpets said:


> I am trying to open http://localhost:631/printers to enable cups but the address does not work.


The address doesn't work on my browser as well (with java script blocked). Is java script by any chance blocked in your browser?


----------



## dalpets (Mar 30, 2021)

mark_j said:


> .
> You mentioned a firewall? We can rule out the firewall by finding the pid of cupsd and `truss -p {cupsd_pid_number}`and then try to connect via your browser. If a bunch of stuff scrolls on the screen, you're connecting. If not, it's the firewall.


response is 'no such process'


----------



## dalpets (Mar 30, 2021)

T-Daemon said:


> The address doesn't work on my browser as well (with java script blocked). Is java script by any chance blocked in your browser?


How do I check that?


----------



## T-Daemon (Mar 30, 2021)

dalpets said:


> How do I check that?


Which browser are you using?


----------



## dalpets (Mar 30, 2021)

I'm very appreciative of  all the responses thus far guys but I need to say that I seem to be no closer to solving the localhost:631 negative.
Any more suggestions/ Thanks.


----------



## dalpets (Mar 30, 2021)

T-Daemon said:


> Which browser are you using?


Firefox


----------



## chrbr (Mar 30, 2021)

dalpets said:


> command in xterm says 'cupsd already running (pid=1077)'
> Does that get me any closer to establishing why I can't open localhost:631?


Please check that. You can run as below

```
ls -l /var/run/cups/cupsd.pid
-rw-r--r--  1 root  cups  5 30 März 17:44 /var/run/cups/cupsd.pid
```
If the file is older than your latest reboot you might delete it.
But just if you do not see cupsd in the ps aux output.


----------



## tingo (Mar 30, 2021)

Does `service cupsd status` also say that cupsd is running? Both that and the `pgrep -lf cupsd` should show that cupsd is running. Is it?


----------



## mark_j (Mar 30, 2021)

dalpets said:


> I'm very appreciative of  all the responses thus far guys but I need to say that I seem to be no closer to solving the localhost:631 negative.
> Any more suggestions/ Thanks.


Ok, here's a suggestion:
All output and all command you perform to diagnose this issue are to be wrapped in a program called script. This logs everything you do on the keyboard and output of the terminal screen so that you can then post this output to the forums and we can stop guessing at what you're seeing.

So, can you perform the following (as root, just in case):
Start up a terminal session (xterm, whatever).


```
cd ~

script output.txt

ps aux|grep cups

exit
```

This will change directory to your home, run `script`with output to *output.txt* and then run the `ps` command searching for _cups_ in the output of `ps`.
Finally we exit the script program.

Then post the file *output.txt* to this forum.
Then we will move onto the next step in the solution.


----------



## rpowell47 (Mar 30, 2021)

What does  *ippfind --ls * show?


----------



## rpowell47 (Mar 30, 2021)

T-Daemon said:


> The address doesn't work on my browser as well (with java script blocked). Is java script by any chance blocked in your browser?


Try in your URL
localhost:631/admin


----------



## gpw928 (Mar 31, 2021)

We need to start with a firm foundation in order to diagnose the problem.

Please logon as root, or use the su command to become root, on the FreeBSD host where you want the print/cups package/port to work.

Then do the following on that host:
	
	



```
exec /bin/sh
PATH=/usr/local/bin:/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/sbin:/usr/sbin
export PATH
pkg install lsof nmap
```
To see if anything is listening on port 631 do the following:
	
	



```
nmap -p 631 localhost
```
You should see that the "localhost" (i.e. the machine on which you typed the command) is listening (PORT "631", protocol "tcp", STATE "open", SERVICE "ipp") with a response like this:
	
	



```
$ nmap -p 631 localhost                          
Starting Nmap 7.91 ( https://nmap.org ) at 2021-03-31 10:48 AEDT
Nmap scan report for localhost (127.0.0.1)
Host is up (0.00020s latency).
Other addresses for localhost (not scanned): ::1

PORT    STATE SERVICE
631/tcp open  ipp

Nmap done: 1 IP address (1 host up) scanned in 0.10 seconds
```
To verify what is listening on TCP port 631, do this:
	
	



```
lsof -i TCP:631
```
You should see at least one (TYPE IPV4) and probably two (plus TYPE IPV6)  lines of output, like this:
	
	



```
$ sudo lsof -i TCP:631      
COMMAND   PID USER   FD   TYPE             DEVICE SIZE/OFF NODE NAME
cupsd   45238 root    6u  IPv6 0xfffff8000ecb1418      0t0  TCP localhost:ipp (LISTEN)
cupsd   45238 root    7u  IPv4 0xfffff8012ea4f830      0t0  TCP localhost:ipp (LISTEN)
```
This will verify that the cupsd(8) daemon is running on the "localhost".  The port on which it is listening is coded as "ipp" above.  We translate this to numeric port number by looking in the file /etc/services:
	
	



```
$ grep 631 /etc/services
ipp        631/tcp       ipps    #IPP (Internet Printing Protocol)
ipp        631/udp       ipps    #IPP (Internet Printing Protocol)
```
Once we establish that cupsd(8) is running and listening on TCP port 631, we can then look at why you can't get the web browser to connect.


----------



## mark_j (Mar 31, 2021)

Note, `lsof` and `nmap` are ports, they are not part of the base system.


----------



## dalpets (Mar 31, 2021)

At the moment my system has gone down , Will come back ASAP. Thanks all.


----------



## dalpets (Apr 1, 2021)

rpowell47 said:


> What does  *ippfind --ls * show?




```
unable to use Bonjour: daemon not running
```


----------



## dalpets (Apr 1, 2021)

rpowell47 said:


> Try in your URL
> localhost:631/admin


@root 

```
command not found
```


----------



## dalpets (Apr 1, 2021)

dalpets said:


> At the moment my system has gone down , Will come back ASAP. Thanks all.


back up now thanks to SirDice. It was not a corrupted entry in /etc/rc.conf, due to a spelling error,  but rather a non recognised foreign entry that sent memory crazy, even swap.


----------



## dalpets (Apr 1, 2021)

mark_j said:


> Note, `lsof` and `nmap` are ports, they are not part of the base system.


How is that relevant to this OP? Thanks
BTW: I'm trying to steer clear of ports & only use packages as I believe mixing the two can have serious repercussions for major OS upgrades.  My concern, though, is that that view may introduce admin limitations.
Which point of view do you agree with?


----------



## dalpets (Apr 1, 2021)

I had a warning that this pkg was compiled for 11.1-RELEASE-p6; this is 11.1 RELEASE-p4(?). The warning can be ignored if you are using a system that is updated via freebsd-update & are prebuilt packages.
It is due to the way FBSD builds clusters make packages. In this case my 12.2 OS was built from an internet downloaded ISO, so I don't know if the warning applies in this case..



gpw928 said:


> We need to start with a firm foundation in order to diagnose the problem.
> 
> Please logon as root, or use the su command to become root, on the FreeBSD host where you want the print/cups package/port to work.
> 
> ...


/bin/sh: nmap not found


gpw928 said:


> To see if anything is listening on port 631 do the following:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lsof: WARNING: access/root/.sof: no such file or directory
lsof; WARNING: created device cache files: /root/.lsof_Mistletoe
COMMAND  PID   USER FD  TYPE DEVICE        SIZE/OFF NODE NAME
      cupsd  1134  root  6u  IPv6  0x1cce85d0      0t0       TCP   localhost:ipp (LISTEN)
      cupsd  1134  root  7u  IPv4  0x1cce82e8      0t0       TCP   localhost:ipp (LISTEN)


gpw928 said:


> You should see at least one (TYPE IPV4) and probably two (plus TYPE IPV6)  lines of output, like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No such file or directory


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Apr 1, 2021)

dalpets said:


> I disabled the proxy setting in firefox to no avail. Also tried wget in the terminal, but that just times out.
> var/logs/cups has no access or error log files. I have also disabled my firewall setting. Using 127.0.0.1 doesn't work either.
> Thanks for your contribution.


Let's see your ruleset. Because if you're using my normal pf ruleset you will not be using CUPS. 
Unless you use the one I made for people who use CUPS.


----------



## dalpets (Apr 1, 2021)

tingo said:


> For completeness: it is documented in "Shell Patterns" in the sh(1) man page.
> If you use csh, you need to escape the relevant characters:
> 
> ```
> ...


I'm using csh. How do I escape the relevant characters? How might this solve my problem? Thanks.


----------



## jmos (Apr 1, 2021)

dalpets said:


> @root
> 
> ```
> command not found
> ```



Hui. That's no command to execute - a "URL" is something you can f.e. use to feed a webbrowser with. Also note that "localhost" could mean you have to replace it by the IP address of that computer, and/or you might have to add "http://" in front of it (whoever knows what you're using as webbrowser); You've been asked to open the website of the computer cups is running on, and that in toplevel and port 631.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Apr 1, 2021)

jmos said:


> you might have to add "http://" in front of it (whoever knows what you're using as webbrowser); You've been asked to open the website of the computer cups is running on, and that in toplevel and port 631.



That would be:


```
http://127.0.0.1:631
```


----------



## dalpets (Apr 1, 2021)

mark_j said:


> If that is your output then cupsd is not running. You need to start it after adding more logging to it. See cupsctl(8) `cupsctl --debug-logging`
> 
> Also, if you read the ps(1) manual page, it states under -u option:
> 
> ...


This is my cups error log file (part 1/2). Is there anything here that would have a bearing on my problem withlocalhost 631.

```
I [31/Mar/2021:00:25:36 +1030] Listening to [v1.::1]:631 (IPv6)
I [31/Mar/2021:00:25:36 +1030] Listening to 127.0.0.1:631 (IPv4)
I [31/Mar/2021:00:25:36 +1030] Listening to /var/run/cups/cups.sock (Domain)
I [31/Mar/2021:00:25:36 +1030] Remote access is disabled.
D [31/Mar/2021:00:25:36 +1030] Added auto ServerAlias Mistletoe
I [31/Mar/2021:00:25:36 +1030] Loaded configuration file "/usr/local/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"
D [31/Mar/2021:00:25:36 +1030] Using keychain "/usr/local/etc/cups/ssl" for server name "Mistletoe".
I [31/Mar/2021:00:25:36 +1030] Configured for up to 100 clients.
I [31/Mar/2021:00:25:36 +1030] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.
I [31/Mar/2021:00:25:36 +1030] Using policy "default" as the default.
D [31/Mar/2021:00:25:36 +1030] cupsdMarkDirty(--p--)
D [31/Mar/2021:00:25:36 +1030] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Dirty files", busy="Not busy"
I [31/Mar/2021:00:25:36 +1030] Partial reload complete.
I [31/Mar/2021:00:25:36 +1030] Listening to [v1.::1]:631 on fd 5...
I [31/Mar/2021:00:25:36 +1030] Listening to 127.0.0.1:631 on fd 7...
I [31/Mar/2021:00:25:36 +1030] Listening to /var/run/cups/cups.sock on fd 8...
I [31/Mar/2021:00:25:36 +1030] Resuming new connection processing...
D [31/Mar/2021:00:25:36 +1030] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Dirty files", busy="Dirty files"
D [31/Mar/2021:00:25:36 +1030] Discarding unused server-restarted event...
D [31/Mar/2021:00:25:37 +1030] Report: clients=0
D [31/Mar/2021:00:25:37 +1030] Report: jobs=0
D [31/Mar/2021:00:25:37 +1030] Report: jobs-active=0
D [31/Mar/2021:00:25:37 +1030] Report: printers=0
D [31/Mar/2021:00:25:37 +1030] Report: stringpool-string-count=470
D [31/Mar/2021:00:25:37 +1030] Report: stringpool-alloc-bytes=3240
D [31/Mar/2021:00:25:37 +1030] Report: stringpool-total-bytes=5400
I [31/Mar/2021:00:26:07 +1030] Generating printcap /usr/local/etc/printcap...
D [31/Mar/2021:00:26:07 +1030] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Not busy", busy="Dirty files"
I [31/Mar/2021:01:18:52 +1030] Listening to [v1.::1]:631 (IPv6)
I [31/Mar/2021:01:18:52 +1030] Listening to 127.0.0.1:631 (IPv4)
I [31/Mar/2021:01:18:52 +1030] Listening to /var/run/cups/cups.sock (Domain)
I [31/Mar/2021:01:18:52 +1030] Remote access is disabled.
D [31/Mar/2021:01:18:52 +1030] Added auto ServerAlias Mistletoe
I [31/Mar/2021:01:18:52 +1030] Loaded configuration file "/usr/local/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"
D [31/Mar/2021:01:18:52 +1030] Using keychain "/usr/local/etc/cups/ssl" for server name "Mistletoe".
I [31/Mar/2021:01:18:52 +1030] Using default TempDir of /var/spool/cups/tmp...
I [31/Mar/2021:01:18:52 +1030] Configured for up to 100 clients.
I [31/Mar/2021:01:18:52 +1030] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.
I [31/Mar/2021:01:18:52 +1030] Using policy "default" as the default.
I [31/Mar/2021:01:18:52 +1030] Full reload is required.
I [31/Mar/2021:01:18:52 +1030] Loaded MIME database from "/usr/local/share/cups/mime" and "/usr/local/etc/cups": 40 types, 56 filters...
I [31/Mar/2021:01:18:52 +1030] Loading job cache file "/var/cache/cups/job.cache"...
I [31/Mar/2021:01:18:52 +1030] Full reload complete.
D [31/Mar/2021:01:18:52 +1030] cupsdCleanFiles(path="/var/spool/cups/tmp", pattern="(null)")
I [31/Mar/2021:01:18:52 +1030] Cleaning out old files in "/var/spool/cups/tmp".
D [31/Mar/2021:01:18:52 +1030] cupsdCleanFiles(path="/var/cache/cups", pattern="*.ipp")
I [31/Mar/2021:01:18:52 +1030] Cleaning out old files in "/var/cache/cups".
D [31/Mar/2021:01:18:52 +1030] service_checkin: pid=1301
D [31/Mar/2021:01:18:52 +1030] Creating KeepAlive/PID file "/var/run/cups/cupsd.pid".
I [31/Mar/2021:01:18:52 +1030] Listening to [v1.::1]:631 on fd 6...
I [31/Mar/2021:01:18:52 +1030] Listening to 127.0.0.1:631 on fd 7...
I [31/Mar/2021:01:18:52 +1030] Listening to /var/run/cups/cups.sock on fd 8...
I [31/Mar/2021:01:18:52 +1030] Resuming new connection processing...
D [31/Mar/2021:01:18:52 +1030] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Not busy", busy="Active clients"
D [31/Mar/2021:01:18:52 +1030] cupsdAddCert: Adding certificate for PID 0
D [31/Mar/2021:01:18:52 +1030] Discarding unused server-started event...
D [31/Mar/2021:01:18:52 +1030] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Not busy", busy="Not busy"
D [31/Mar/2021:01:18:54 +1030] Report: clients=0
D [31/Mar/2021:01:18:54 +1030] Report: jobs=0
D [31/Mar/2021:01:18:54 +1030] Report: jobs-active=0
D [31/Mar/2021:01:18:54 +1030] Report: printers=0
D [31/Mar/2021:01:18:54 +1030] Report: stringpool-string-count=294
D [31/Mar/2021:01:18:54 +1030] Report: stringpool-alloc-bytes=3240
D [31/Mar/2021:01:18:54 +1030] Report: stringpool-total-bytes=3992
I [31/Mar/2021:01:21:42 +1030] Scheduler shutting down normally.
D [31/Mar/2021:01:21:42 +1030] Discarding unused server-stopped event...
D [31/Mar/2021:01:21:42 +1030] Removing KeepAlive/PID file "/var/run/cups/cupsd.pid".
I [31/Mar/2021:01:21:42 +1030] Saving job.cache...
D [31/Mar/2021:01:21:42 +1030] cupsdStopSelect()
I [31/Mar/2021:01:25:49 +1030] Listening to [v1.::1]:631 (IPv6)
I [31/Mar/2021:01:25:49 +1030] Listening to 127.0.0.1:631 (IPv4)
I [31/Mar/2021:01:25:49 +1030] Listening to /var/run/cups/cups.sock (Domain)
I [31/Mar/2021:01:25:49 +1030] Remote access is disabled.
D [31/Mar/2021:01:25:49 +1030] Added auto ServerAlias Mistletoe
I [31/Mar/2021:01:25:49 +1030] Loaded configuration file "/usr/local/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"
D [31/Mar/2021:01:25:49 +1030] Using keychain "/usr/local/etc/cups/ssl" for server name "Mistletoe".
I [31/Mar/2021:01:25:49 +1030] Using default TempDir of /var/spool/cups/tmp...
I [31/Mar/2021:01:25:49 +1030] Configured for up to 100 clients.
I [31/Mar/2021:01:25:49 +1030] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.
I [31/Mar/2021:01:25:49 +1030] Using policy "default" as the default.
I [31/Mar/2021:01:25:49 +1030] Full reload is required.
I [31/Mar/2021:01:25:50 +1030] Loaded MIME database from "/usr/local/share/cups/mime" and "/usr/local/etc/cups": 40 types, 56 filters...
I [31/Mar/2021:01:25:50 +1030] Loading job cache file "/var/cache/cups/job.cache"...
I [31/Mar/2021:01:25:50 +1030] Full reload complete.
D [31/Mar/2021:01:25:50 +1030] cupsdCleanFiles(path="/var/spool/cups/tmp", pattern="(null)")
I [31/Mar/2021:01:25:50 +1030] Cleaning out old files in "/var/spool/cups/tmp".
D [31/Mar/2021:01:25:50 +1030] cupsdCleanFiles(path="/var/cache/cups", pattern="*.ipp")
I [31/Mar/2021:01:25:50 +1030] Cleaning out old files in "/var/cache/cups".
D [31/Mar/2021:01:25:50 +1030] service_checkin: pid=1285
D [31/Mar/2021:01:25:50 +1030] Creating KeepAlive/PID file "/var/run/cups/cupsd.pid".
I [31/Mar/2021:01:25:50 +1030] Listening to [v1.::1]:631 on fd 6...
I [31/Mar/2021:01:25:50 +1030] Listening to 127.0.0.1:631 on fd 7...
I [31/Mar/2021:01:25:50 +1030] Listening to /var/run/cups/cups.sock on fd 8...
I [31/Mar/2021:01:25:50 +1030] Resuming new connection processing...
D [31/Mar/2021:01:25:50 +1030] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Not busy", busy="Active clients"
D [31/Mar/2021:01:25:50 +1030] cupsdAddCert: Adding certificate for PID 0
D [31/Mar/2021:01:25:50 +1030] Discarding unused server-started event...
D [31/Mar/2021:01:25:50 +1030] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Not busy", busy="Not busy"
D [31/Mar/2021:01:25:51 +1030] Report: clients=0
D [31/Mar/2021:01:25:51 +1030] Report: jobs=0
D [31/Mar/2021:01:25:51 +1030] Report: jobs-active=0
D [31/Mar/2021:01:25:51 +1030] Report: printers=0
D [31/Mar/2021:01:25:51 +1030] Report: stringpool-string-count=294
D [31/Mar/2021:01:25:51 +1030] Report: stringpool-alloc-bytes=3240
D [31/Mar/2021:01:25:51 +1030] Report: stringpool-total-bytes=3992
D [31/Mar/2021:01:29:14 +1030] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Active clients", busy="Not busy"
D [31/Mar/2021:01:29:14 +1030] [Client 1] Server address is "/var/run/cups/cups.sock".
D [31/Mar/2021:01:29:14 +1030] [Client 1] Accepted from localhost (Domain)
D [31/Mar/2021:01:29:14 +1030] [Client 1] Waiting for request.
D [31/Mar/2021:01:29:14 +1030] Report: clients=1
D [31/Mar/2021:01:29:14 +1030] Report: jobs=0
D [31/Mar/2021:01:29:14 +1030] Report: jobs-active=0
D [31/Mar/2021:01:29:14 +1030] Report: printers=0
D [31/Mar/2021:01:29:14 +1030] Report: stringpool-string-count=294
D [31/Mar/2021:01:29:14 +1030] Report: stringpool-alloc-bytes=3240
D [31/Mar/2021:01:29:14 +1030] Report: stringpool-total-bytes=3992
D [31/Mar/2021:01:29:14 +1030] [Client 1] POST / HTTP/1.1
D [31/Mar/2021:01:29:14 +1030] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Active clients", busy="Active clients"
D [31/Mar/2021:01:29:14 +1030] [Client 1] Read: status=200, state=6
D [31/Mar/2021:01:29:14 +1030] [Client 1] No authentication data provided.
D [31/Mar/2021:01:29:14 +1030] [Client 1] 2.0 CUPS-Get-Printers 1
D [31/Mar/2021:01:29:14 +1030] CUPS-Get-Printers
D [31/Mar/2021:01:29:14 +1030] CUPS-Get-Printers client-error-not-found: No destinations added.
D [31/Mar/2021:01:29:14 +1030] [Client 1] Returning IPP client-error-not-found for CUPS-Get-Printers (no URI) from localhost.
D [31/Mar/2021:01:29:14 +1030] [Client 1] Content-Length: 113
D [31/Mar/2021:01:29:14 +1030] [Client 1] cupsdSendHeader: code=200, type="application/ipp", auth_type=0
D [31/Mar/2021:01:29:14 +1030] [Client 1] con->http=0x219ae800
D [31/Mar/2021:01:29:14 +1030] [Client 1] cupsdWriteClient error=0, used=0, state=HTTP_STATE_POST_SEND, data_encoding=HTTP_ENCODING_LENGTH, data_remaining=113, response=0x22013300(IPP_STATE_DATA), pipe_pid=0, file=-1
D [31/Mar/2021:01:29:14 +1030] [Client 1] Writing IPP response, ipp_state=IPP_STATE_DATA, old wused=0, new wused=0
D [31/Mar/2021:01:29:14 +1030] [Client 1] bytes=0, http_state=0, data_remaining=113
D [31/Mar/2021:01:29:14 +1030] [Client 1] Flushing write buffer.
D [31/Mar/2021:01:29:14 +1030] [Client 1] New state is HTTP_STATE_WAITING
D [31/Mar/2021:01:29:14 +1030] [Client 1] Waiting for request.
D [31/Mar/2021:01:29:14 +1030] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Not busy", busy="Active clients"
D [31/Mar/2021:01:29:49 +1030] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Active clients", busy="Not busy"
D [31/Mar/2021:01:29:49 +1030] [Client 2] Server address is "/var/run/cups/cups.sock".
D [31/Mar/2021:01:29:49 +1030] [Client 2] Accepted from localhost (Domain)
D [31/Mar/2021:01:29:49 +1030] [Client 2] Waiting for request.
D [31/Mar/2021:01:29:49 +1030] [Client 2] POST / HTTP/1.1
D [31/Mar/2021:01:29:49 +1030] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Active clients", busy="Active clients"
D [31/Mar/2021:01:29:49 +1030] [Client 2] Read: status=200, state=6
D [31/Mar/2021:01:29:49 +1030] [Client 2] No authentication data provided.
D [31/Mar/2021:01:29:49 +1030] [Client 2] Read: status=100, state=6
D [31/Mar/2021:01:29:49 +1030] [Client 2] Read: status=100, state=6
D [31/Mar/2021:01:29:49 +1030] [Client 2] Read: status=100, state=6
D [31/Mar/2021:01:29:49 +1030] [Client 2] 2.0 CUPS-Get-Default 1
D [31/Mar/2021:01:29:49 +1030] CUPS-Get-Default
D [31/Mar/2021:01:29:49 +1030] CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found: No default printer.
D [31/Mar/2021:01:29:49 +1030] [Client 2] Returning IPP client-error-not-found for CUPS-Get-Default (no URI) from localhost.
D [31/Mar/2021:01:29:49 +1030] [Client 2] Content-Length: 113
D [31/Mar/2021:01:29:49 +1030] [Client 2] cupsdSendHeader: code=200, type="application/ipp", auth_type=0
D [31/Mar/2021:01:29:49 +1030] [Client 2] con->http=0x22024000
D [31/Mar/2021:01:29:49 +1030] [Client 2] cupsdWriteClient error=0, used=0, state=HTTP_STATE_POST_SEND, data_encoding=HTTP_ENCODING_LENGTH, data_remaining=113, response=0x22013270(IPP_STATE_DATA), pipe_pid=0, file=-1
D [31/Mar/2021:01:29:49 +1030] [Client 2] Writing IPP response, ipp_state=IPP_STATE_DATA, old wused=0, new wused=0
D [31/Mar/2021:01:29:49 +1030] [Client 2] bytes=0, http_state=0, data_remaining=113
D [31/Mar/2021:01:29:49 +1030] [Client 2] Flushing write buffer.
D [31/Mar/2021:01:29:49 +1030] [Client 2] New state is HTTP_STATE_WAITING
D [31/Mar/2021:01:29:49 +1030] [Client 2] Waiting for request.
D [31/Mar/2021:01:29:49 +1030] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Not busy", busy="Active clients"
D [31/Mar/2021:01:29:49 +1030] [Client 2] POST / HTTP/1.1
D [31/Mar/2021:01:29:49 +1030] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Active clients", busy="Not busy"
D [31/Mar/2021:01:29:49 +1030] [Client 2] Read: status=200, state=6
D [31/Mar/2021:01:29:49 +1030] [Client 2] No authentication data provided.
D [31/Mar/2021:01:29:49 +1030] [Client 2] 2.0 CUPS-Get-Printers 2
D [31/Mar/2021:01:29:49 +1030] CUPS-Get-Printers
D [31/Mar/2021:01:29:49 +1030] CUPS-Get-Printers client-error-not-found: No destinations added.
D [31/Mar/2021:01:29:49 +1030] [Client 2] Returning IPP client-error-not-found for CUPS-Get-Printers (no URI) from localhost.
D [31/Mar/2021:01:29:49 +1030] [Client 2] Content-Length: 116
D [31/Mar/2021:01:29:49 +1030] [Client 2] cupsdSendHeader: code=200, type="application/ipp", auth_type=0
D [31/Mar/2021:01:29:49 +1030] [Client 2] con->http=0x22024000
D [31/Mar/2021:01:29:49 +1030] [Client 2] cupsdWriteClient error=0, used=0, state=HTTP_STATE_POST_SEND, data_encoding=HTTP_ENCODING_LENGTH, data_remaining=116, response=0x22098ae0(IPP_STATE_DATA), pipe_pid=0, file=-1
D [31/Mar/2021:01:29:49 +1030] [Client 2] Writing IPP response, ipp_state=IPP_STATE_DATA, old wused=0, new wused=0
D [31/Mar/2021:01:29:49 +1030] [Client 2] bytes=0, http_state=0, data_remaining=116
D [31/Mar/2021:01:29:49 +1030] [Client 2] Flushing write buffer.
D [31/Mar/2021:01:29:49 +1030] [Client 2] New state is HTTP_STATE_WAITING
D [31/Mar/2021:01:29:49 +1030] [Client 2] Waiting for request.
D [31/Mar/2021:01:29:49 +1030] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Not busy", busy="Active clients"
D [31/Mar/2021:01:29:49 +1030] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Active clients", busy="Not busy"
D [31/Mar/2021:01:29:49 +1030] [Client 3] Server address is "/var/run/cups/cups.sock".
D [31/Mar/2021:01:29:49 +1030] [Client 3] Accepted from localhost (Domain)
D [31/Mar/2021:01:29:49 +1030] [Client 3] Waiting for request.
D [31/Mar/2021:01:29:49 +1030] [Client 3] POST / HTTP/1.1
D [31/Mar/2021:01:29:49 +1030] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Active clients", busy="Active clients"
D [31/Mar/2021:01:29:49 +1030] [Client 3] Read: status=200, state=6
D [31/Mar/2021:01:29:49 +1030] [Client 3] No authentication data provided.
D [31/Mar/2021:01:29:49 +1030] [Client 3] 2.0 CUPS-Get-Default 3
D [31/Mar/2021:01:29:49 +1030] CUPS-Get-Default
D [31/Mar/2021:01:29:49 +1030] CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found: No default printer.
D [31/Mar/2021:01:29:49 +1030] [Client 3] Returning IPP client-error-not-found for CUPS-Get-Default (no URI) from localhost.
D [31/Mar/2021:01:29:49 +1030] [Client 3] Content-Length: 113
D [31/Mar/2021:01:29:49 +1030] [Client 3] cupsdSendHeader: code=200, type="application/ipp", auth_type=0
D [31/Mar/2021:01:29:49 +1030] [Client 3] con->http=0x22027800
D [31/Mar/2021:01:29:49 +1030] [Client 3] cupsdWriteClient error=0, used=0, state=HTTP_STATE_POST_SEND, data_encoding=HTTP_ENCODING_LENGTH, data_remaining=113, response=0x22013300(IPP_STATE_DATA), pipe_pid=0, file=-1
D [31/Mar/2021:01:29:49 +1030] [Client 3] Writing IPP response, ipp_state=IPP_STATE_DATA, old wused=0, new wused=0
D [31/Mar/2021:01:29:49 +1030] [Client 3] bytes=0, http_state=0, data_remaining=113
D [31/Mar/2021:01:29:49 +1030] [Client 3] Flushing write buffer.
D [31/Mar/2021:01:29:49 +1030] [Client 3] New state is HTTP_STATE_WAITING
D [31/Mar/2021:01:29:49 +1030] [Client 3] Waiting for request.
D [31/Mar/2021:01:29:49 +1030] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Not busy", busy="Active clients"
D [31/Mar/2021:01:36:08 +1030] [Client 2] HTTP_STATE_WAITING Closing for error 32 (Broken pipe)
D [31/Mar/2021:01:36:08 +1030] [Client 2] Closing connection.
D [31/Mar/2021:01:36:08 +1030] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Not busy", busy="Not busy"
D [31/Mar/2021:01:36:08 +1030] cupsdAddCert: Adding certificate for PID 0
D [31/Mar/2021:01:36:08 +1030] Report: clients=2
D [31/Mar/2021:01:36:08 +1030] Report: jobs=0
D [31/Mar/2021:01:36:08 +1030] Report: jobs-active=0
D [31/Mar/2021:01:36:08 +1030] Report: printers=0
D [31/Mar/2021:01:36:08 +1030] Report: stringpool-string-count=294
D [31/Mar/2021:01:36:08 +1030] Report: stringpool-alloc-bytes=3240
D [31/Mar/2021:01:36:08 +1030] Report: stringpool-total-bytes=3992
D [31/Mar/2021:01:36:08 +1030] [Client 3] HTTP_STATE_WAITING Closing for error 32 (Broken pipe)
D [31/Mar/2021:01:36:08 +1030] [Client 3] Closing connection.
D [31/Mar/2021:01:36:08 +1030] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Not busy", busy="Not busy"
I [31/Mar/2021:01:36:38 +1030] Scheduler shutting down normally.
D [31/Mar/2021:01:36:38 +1030] Discarding unused server-stopped event...
D [31/Mar/2021:01:36:38 +1030] [Client 1] Closing connection.
D [31/Mar/2021:01:36:38 +1030] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Not busy", busy="Not busy"
D [31/Mar/2021:01:36:38 +1030] Removing KeepAlive/PID file "/var/run/cups/cupsd.pid".
I [31/Mar/2021:01:36:38 +1030] Saving job.cache...
D [31/Mar/2021:01:36:38 +1030] cupsdStopSelect()
I [31/Mar/2021:01:37:59 +1030] Listening to [v1.::1]:631 (IPv6)
I [31/Mar/2021:01:37:59 +1030] Listening to 127.0.0.1:631 (IPv4)
I [31/Mar/2021:01:37:59 +1030] Listening to /var/run/cups/cups.sock (Domain)
I [31/Mar/2021:01:37:59 +1030] Remote access is disabled.
D [31/Mar/2021:01:37:59 +1030] Added auto ServerAlias Mistletoe
I [31/Mar/2021:01:37:59 +1030] Loaded configuration file "/usr/local/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"
D [31/Mar/2021:01:37:59 +1030] Using keychain "/usr/local/etc/cups/ssl" for server name "Mistletoe".
I [31/Mar/2021:01:37:59 +1030] Using default TempDir of /var/spool/cups/tmp...
I [31/Mar/2021:01:37:59 +1030] Configured for up to 100 clients.
I [31/Mar/2021:01:37:59 +1030] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.
I [31/Mar/2021:01:37:59 +1030] Using policy "default" as the default.
I [31/Mar/2021:01:37:59 +1030] Full reload is required.
I [31/Mar/2021:01:37:59 +1030] Loaded MIME database from "/usr/local/share/cups/mime" and "/usr/local/etc/cups": 40 types, 56 filters...
I [31/Mar/2021:01:37:59 +1030] Loading job cache file "/var/cache/cups/job.cache"...
I [31/Mar/2021:01:37:59 +1030] Full reload complete.
D [31/Mar/2021:01:37:59 +1030] cupsdCleanFiles(path="/var/spool/cups/tmp", pattern="(null)")
I [31/Mar/2021:01:37:59 +1030] Cleaning out old files in "/var/spool/cups/tmp".
D [31/Mar/2021:01:37:59 +1030] cupsdCleanFiles(path="/var/cache/cups", pattern="*.ipp")
I [31/Mar/2021:01:37:59 +1030] Cleaning out old files in "/var/cache/cups".
D [31/Mar/2021:01:37:59 +1030] service_checkin: pid=1287
D [31/Mar/2021:01:37:59 +1030] Creating KeepAlive/PID file "/var/run/cups/cupsd.pid".
I [31/Mar/2021:01:37:59 +1030] Listening to [v1.::1]:631 on fd 6...
I [31/Mar/2021:01:37:59 +1030] Listening to 127.0.0.1:631 on fd 7...
I [31/Mar/2021:01:37:59 +1030] Listening to /var/run/cups/cups.sock on fd 8...
I [31/Mar/2021:01:37:59 +1030] Resuming new connection processing...
D [31/Mar/2021:01:37:59 +1030] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Not busy", busy="Active clients"
D [31/Mar/2021:01:37:59 +1030] cupsdAddCert: Adding certificate for PID 0
D [31/Mar/2021:01:37:59 +1030] Discarding unused server-started event...
D [31/Mar/2021:01:37:59 +1030] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Not busy", busy="Not busy"
```


----------



## dalpets (Apr 1, 2021)

Trihexagonal said:


> That would be:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


tried it with http & https. Both time out


----------



## dalpets (Apr 1, 2021)

mark j;
This is my cups error log file (part 2/2). Is there anything here that would have a bearing on my problem withlocalhost 631.

```
D [31/Mar/2021:01:37:59 +1030] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Not busy", busy="Active clients"

D [31/Mar/2021:01:37:59 +1030] cupsdAddCert: Adding certificate for PID 0

D [31/Mar/2021:01:37:59 +1030] Discarding unused server-started event...

D [31/Mar/2021:01:37:59 +1030] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Not busy", busy="Not busy"

D [31/Mar/2021:01:38:00 +1030] Report: clients=0

D [31/Mar/2021:01:38:00 +1030] Report: jobs=0

D [31/Mar/2021:01:38:00 +1030] Report: jobs-active=0

D [31/Mar/2021:01:38:00 +1030] Report: printers=0

D [31/Mar/2021:01:38:00 +1030] Report: stringpool-string-count=294

D [31/Mar/2021:01:38:00 +1030] Report: stringpool-alloc-bytes=3240

D [31/Mar/2021:01:38:00 +1030] Report: stringpool-total-bytes=3992

I [01/Apr/2021:21:01:05 +1030] Listening to [v1.::1]:631 (IPv6)

I [01/Apr/2021:21:01:05 +1030] Listening to 127.0.0.1:631 (IPv4)

I [01/Apr/2021:21:01:05 +1030] Listening to /var/run/cups/cups.sock (Domain)

I [01/Apr/2021:21:01:05 +1030] Remote access is disabled.

D [01/Apr/2021:21:01:05 +1030] Added auto ServerAlias Mistletoe

I [01/Apr/2021:21:01:05 +1030] Loaded configuration file "/usr/local/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

D [01/Apr/2021:21:01:05 +1030] Using keychain "/usr/local/etc/cups/ssl" for server name "Mistletoe".

I [01/Apr/2021:21:01:05 +1030] Using default TempDir of /var/spool/cups/tmp...

I [01/Apr/2021:21:01:05 +1030] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [01/Apr/2021:21:01:05 +1030] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [01/Apr/2021:21:01:05 +1030] Using policy "default" as the default.

I [01/Apr/2021:21:01:05 +1030] Full reload is required.

I [01/Apr/2021:21:01:05 +1030] Loaded MIME database from "/usr/local/share/cups/mime" and "/usr/local/etc/cups": 40 types, 56 filters...

I [01/Apr/2021:21:01:05 +1030] Loading job cache file "/var/cache/cups/job.cache"...

I [01/Apr/2021:21:01:05 +1030] Full reload complete.

D [01/Apr/2021:21:01:05 +1030] cupsdCleanFiles(path="/var/spool/cups/tmp", pattern="(null)")

I [01/Apr/2021:21:01:05 +1030] Cleaning out old files in "/var/spool/cups/tmp".

D [01/Apr/2021:21:01:05 +1030] cupsdCleanFiles(path="/var/cache/cups", pattern="*.ipp")

I [01/Apr/2021:21:01:05 +1030] Cleaning out old files in "/var/cache/cups".

D [01/Apr/2021:21:01:05 +1030] service_checkin: pid=1037

D [01/Apr/2021:21:01:05 +1030] Creating KeepAlive/PID file "/var/run/cups/cupsd.pid".

I [01/Apr/2021:21:01:05 +1030] Listening to [v1.::1]:631 on fd 6...

I [01/Apr/2021:21:01:05 +1030] Listening to 127.0.0.1:631 on fd 7...

I [01/Apr/2021:21:01:05 +1030] Listening to /var/run/cups/cups.sock on fd 8...

I [01/Apr/2021:21:01:05 +1030] Resuming new connection processing...

D [01/Apr/2021:21:01:05 +1030] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Not busy", busy="Active clients"

D [01/Apr/2021:21:01:05 +1030] cupsdAddCert: Adding certificate for PID 0

D [01/Apr/2021:21:01:05 +1030] Discarding unused server-started event...

D [01/Apr/2021:21:01:05 +1030] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Not busy", busy="Not busy"

D [01/Apr/2021:21:01:06 +1030] Report: clients=0

D [01/Apr/2021:21:01:06 +1030] Report: jobs=0

D [01/Apr/2021:21:01:06 +1030] Report: jobs-active=0

D [01/Apr/2021:21:01:06 +1030] Report: printers=0

D [01/Apr/2021:21:01:06 +1030] Report: stringpool-string-count=294

D [01/Apr/2021:21:01:06 +1030] Report: stringpool-alloc-bytes=3240

D [01/Apr/2021:21:01:06 +1030] Report: stringpool-total-bytes=3992

D [01/Apr/2021:21:04:04 +1030] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Active clients", busy="Not busy"

D [01/Apr/2021:21:04:04 +1030] [Client 1] Server address is "/var/run/cups/cups.sock".

D [01/Apr/2021:21:04:04 +1030] [Client 1] Accepted from localhost (Domain)

D [01/Apr/2021:21:04:04 +1030] [Client 1] Waiting for request.

D [01/Apr/2021:21:04:04 +1030] Report: clients=1

D [01/Apr/2021:21:04:04 +1030] Report: jobs=0

D [01/Apr/2021:21:04:04 +1030] Report: jobs-active=0

D [01/Apr/2021:21:04:04 +1030] Report: printers=0

D [01/Apr/2021:21:04:04 +1030] Report: stringpool-string-count=294

D [01/Apr/2021:21:04:04 +1030] Report: stringpool-alloc-bytes=3240

D [01/Apr/2021:21:04:04 +1030] Report: stringpool-total-bytes=3992

D [01/Apr/2021:21:04:04 +1030] [Client 1] POST / HTTP/1.1

D [01/Apr/2021:21:04:04 +1030] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Active clients", busy="Active clients"

D [01/Apr/2021:21:04:04 +1030] [Client 1] Read: status=200, state=6

D [01/Apr/2021:21:04:04 +1030] [Client 1] No authentication data provided.

D [01/Apr/2021:21:04:04 +1030] [Client 1] Read: status=100, state=6

D [01/Apr/2021:21:04:04 +1030] [Client 1] Read: status=100, state=6

D [01/Apr/2021:21:04:04 +1030] [Client 1] Read: status=100, state=6

D [01/Apr/2021:21:04:04 +1030] [Client 1] Read: status=100, state=6

D [01/Apr/2021:21:04:04 +1030] [Client 1] Read: status=100, state=6

D [01/Apr/2021:21:04:04 +1030] [Client 1] Read: status=100, state=6

D [01/Apr/2021:21:04:04 +1030] [Client 1] Read: status=100, state=6

D [01/Apr/2021:21:04:04 +1030] [Client 1] Read: status=100, state=6

D [01/Apr/2021:21:04:04 +1030] [Client 1] Read: status=100, state=6

D [01/Apr/2021:21:04:04 +1030] [Client 1] Read: status=100, state=6

D [01/Apr/2021:21:04:04 +1030] [Client 1] Read: status=100, state=6

D [01/Apr/2021:21:04:04 +1030] [Client 1] 2.0 CUPS-Get-Printers 1

D [01/Apr/2021:21:04:04 +1030] CUPS-Get-Printers

D [01/Apr/2021:21:04:04 +1030] CUPS-Get-Printers client-error-not-found: No destinations added.

D [01/Apr/2021:21:04:04 +1030] [Client 1] Returning IPP client-error-not-found for CUPS-Get-Printers (no URI) from localhost.

D [01/Apr/2021:21:04:04 +1030] [Client 1] Content-Length: 113

D [01/Apr/2021:21:04:04 +1030] [Client 1] cupsdSendHeader: code=200, type="application/ipp", auth_type=0

D [01/Apr/2021:21:04:04 +1030] [Client 1] con->http=0x219ae800

D [01/Apr/2021:21:04:04 +1030] [Client 1] cupsdWriteClient error=0, used=0, state=HTTP_STATE_POST_SEND, data_encoding=HTTP_ENCODING_LENGTH, data_remaining=113, response=0x22013300(IPP_STATE_DATA), pipe_pid=0, file=-1

D [01/Apr/2021:21:04:04 +1030] [Client 1] Writing IPP response, ipp_state=IPP_STATE_DATA, old wused=0, new wused=0

D [01/Apr/2021:21:04:04 +1030] [Client 1] bytes=0, http_state=0, data_remaining=113

D [01/Apr/2021:21:04:04 +1030] [Client 1] Flushing write buffer.

D [01/Apr/2021:21:04:04 +1030] [Client 1] New state is HTTP_STATE_WAITING

D [01/Apr/2021:21:04:04 +1030] [Client 1] Waiting for request.

D [01/Apr/2021:21:04:04 +1030] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Not busy", busy="Active clients"

D [01/Apr/2021:21:15:44 +1030] [Client 1] HTTP_STATE_WAITING Closing for error 32 (Broken pipe)

D [01/Apr/2021:21:15:44 +1030] [Client 1] Closing connection.

D [01/Apr/2021:21:15:44 +1030] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Not busy", busy="Not busy"

D [01/Apr/2021:21:15:44 +1030] Report: clients=0

D [01/Apr/2021:21:15:44 +1030] Report: jobs=0

D [01/Apr/2021:21:15:44 +1030] Report: jobs-active=0

D [01/Apr/2021:21:15:44 +1030] Report: printers=0

D [01/Apr/2021:21:15:44 +1030] Report: stringpool-string-count=294

D [01/Apr/2021:21:15:44 +1030] Report: stringpool-alloc-bytes=3240

D [01/Apr/2021:21:15:44 +1030] Report: stringpool-total-bytes=3992

I [01/Apr/2021:21:17:57 +1030] Scheduler shutting down normally.

D [01/Apr/2021:21:17:57 +1030] Discarding unused server-stopped event...

D [01/Apr/2021:21:17:57 +1030] Removing KeepAlive/PID file "/var/run/cups/cupsd.pid".

I [01/Apr/2021:21:17:57 +1030] Saving job.cache...

D [01/Apr/2021:21:17:57 +1030] cupsdStopSelect()

I [01/Apr/2021:21:18:56 +1030] Listening to [v1.::1]:631 (IPv6)

I [01/Apr/2021:21:18:56 +1030] Listening to 127.0.0.1:631 (IPv4)

I [01/Apr/2021:21:18:56 +1030] Listening to /var/run/cups/cups.sock (Domain)

I [01/Apr/2021:21:18:56 +1030] Remote access is disabled.

D [01/Apr/2021:21:18:56 +1030] Added auto ServerAlias Mistletoe

I [01/Apr/2021:21:18:56 +1030] Loaded configuration file "/usr/local/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

D [01/Apr/2021:21:18:56 +1030] Using keychain "/usr/local/etc/cups/ssl" for server name "Mistletoe".

I [01/Apr/2021:21:18:56 +1030] Using default TempDir of /var/spool/cups/tmp...

I [01/Apr/2021:21:18:56 +1030] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [01/Apr/2021:21:18:56 +1030] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [01/Apr/2021:21:18:56 +1030] Using policy "default" as the default.

I [01/Apr/2021:21:18:56 +1030] Full reload is required.

I [01/Apr/2021:21:18:56 +1030] Loaded MIME database from "/usr/local/share/cups/mime" and "/usr/local/etc/cups": 40 types, 56 filters...

I [01/Apr/2021:21:18:56 +1030] Loading job cache file "/var/cache/cups/job.cache"...

I [01/Apr/2021:21:18:57 +1030] Full reload complete.

D [01/Apr/2021:21:18:57 +1030] cupsdCleanFiles(path="/var/spool/cups/tmp", pattern="(null)")

I [01/Apr/2021:21:18:57 +1030] Cleaning out old files in "/var/spool/cups/tmp".

D [01/Apr/2021:21:18:57 +1030] cupsdCleanFiles(path="/var/cache/cups", pattern="*.ipp")

I [01/Apr/2021:21:18:57 +1030] Cleaning out old files in "/var/cache/cups".

D [01/Apr/2021:21:18:57 +1030] service_checkin: pid=1134

D [01/Apr/2021:21:18:57 +1030] Creating KeepAlive/PID file "/var/run/cups/cupsd.pid".

I [01/Apr/2021:21:18:57 +1030] Listening to [v1.::1]:631 on fd 6...

I [01/Apr/2021:21:18:57 +1030] Listening to 127.0.0.1:631 on fd 7...

I [01/Apr/2021:21:18:57 +1030] Listening to /var/run/cups/cups.sock on fd 8...

I [01/Apr/2021:21:18:57 +1030] Resuming new connection processing...

D [01/Apr/2021:21:18:57 +1030] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Not busy", busy="Active clients"

D [01/Apr/2021:21:18:57 +1030] cupsdAddCert: Adding certificate for PID 0

D [01/Apr/2021:21:18:57 +1030] Discarding unused server-started event...

D [01/Apr/2021:21:18:57 +1030] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Not busy", busy="Not busy"

D [01/Apr/2021:21:18:58 +1030] Report: clients=0

D [01/Apr/2021:21:18:58 +1030] Report: jobs=0

D [01/Apr/2021:21:18:58 +1030] Report: jobs-active=0

D [01/Apr/2021:21:18:58 +1030] Report: printers=0

D [01/Apr/2021:21:18:58 +1030] Report: stringpool-string-count=294

D [01/Apr/2021:21:18:58 +1030] Report: stringpool-alloc-bytes=3240

D [01/Apr/2021:21:18:58 +1030] Report: stringpool-total-bytes=3992

D [01/Apr/2021:21:19:48 +1030] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Active clients", busy="Not busy"

D [01/Apr/2021:21:19:48 +1030] [Client 1] Server address is "/var/run/cups/cups.sock".

D [01/Apr/2021:21:19:48 +1030] [Client 1] Accepted from localhost (Domain)

D [01/Apr/2021:21:19:48 +1030] [Client 1] Waiting for request.

D [01/Apr/2021:21:19:48 +1030] [Client 1] POST / HTTP/1.1

D [01/Apr/2021:21:19:48 +1030] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Active clients", busy="Active clients"

D [01/Apr/2021:21:19:48 +1030] [Client 1] Read: status=200, state=6

D [01/Apr/2021:21:19:48 +1030] [Client 1] No authentication data provided.

D [01/Apr/2021:21:19:48 +1030] [Client 1] Read: status=100, state=6

D [01/Apr/2021:21:19:48 +1030] [Client 1] Read: status=100, state=6

D [01/Apr/2021:21:19:48 +1030] [Client 1] Read: status=100, state=6

D [01/Apr/2021:21:19:48 +1030] [Client 1] Read: status=100, state=6

D [01/Apr/2021:21:19:48 +1030] [Client 1] Read: status=100, state=6

D [01/Apr/2021:21:19:48 +1030] [Client 1] Read: status=100, state=6

D [01/Apr/2021:21:19:48 +1030] [Client 1] Read: status=100, state=6

D [01/Apr/2021:21:19:48 +1030] [Client 1] Read: status=100, state=6

D [01/Apr/2021:21:19:48 +1030] [Client 1] Read: status=100, state=6

D [01/Apr/2021:21:19:48 +1030] [Client 1] Read: status=100, state=6

D [01/Apr/2021:21:19:48 +1030] [Client 1] Read: status=100, state=6

D [01/Apr/2021:21:19:48 +1030] [Client 1] 2.0 CUPS-Get-Printers 1

D [01/Apr/2021:21:19:48 +1030] CUPS-Get-Printers

D [01/Apr/2021:21:19:48 +1030] CUPS-Get-Printers client-error-not-found: No destinations added.

D [01/Apr/2021:21:19:48 +1030] [Client 1] Returning IPP client-error-not-found for CUPS-Get-Printers (no URI) from localhost.

D [01/Apr/2021:21:19:48 +1030] [Client 1] Content-Length: 113

D [01/Apr/2021:21:19:48 +1030] [Client 1] cupsdSendHeader: code=200, type="application/ipp", auth_type=0

D [01/Apr/2021:21:19:48 +1030] [Client 1] con->http=0x219ae800

D [01/Apr/2021:21:19:48 +1030] [Client 1] cupsdWriteClient error=0, used=0, state=HTTP_STATE_POST_SEND, data_encoding=HTTP_ENCODING_LENGTH, data_remaining=113, response=0x22013300(IPP_STATE_DATA), pipe_pid=0, file=-1

D [01/Apr/2021:21:19:48 +1030] [Client 1] Writing IPP response, ipp_state=IPP_STATE_DATA, old wused=0, new wused=0

D [01/Apr/2021:21:19:48 +1030] [Client 1] bytes=0, http_state=0, data_remaining=113

D [01/Apr/2021:21:19:48 +1030] [Client 1] Flushing write buffer.

D [01/Apr/2021:21:19:48 +1030] [Client 1] New state is HTTP_STATE_WAITING

D [01/Apr/2021:21:19:48 +1030] [Client 1] Waiting for request.

D [01/Apr/2021:21:19:48 +1030] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Not busy", busy="Active clients"

D [01/Apr/2021:21:34:49 +1030] cupsdAddCert: Adding certificate for PID 0

D [01/Apr/2021:21:34:49 +1030] Closing client 1 after 900 seconds of inactivity.

D [01/Apr/2021:21:34:49 +1030] [Client 1] Closing connection.

D [01/Apr/2021:21:34:49 +1030] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Not busy", busy="Not busy"

D [01/Apr/2021:21:34:49 +1030] Report: clients=0

D [01/Apr/2021:21:34:49 +1030] Report: jobs=0

D [01/Apr/2021:21:34:49 +1030] Report: jobs-active=0

D [01/Apr/2021:21:34:49 +1030] Report: printers=0

D [01/Apr/2021:21:34:49 +1030] Report: stringpool-string-count=294

D [01/Apr/2021:21:34:49 +1030] Report: stringpool-alloc-bytes=3240

D [01/Apr/2021:21:34:49 +1030] Report: stringpool-total-bytes=3992

D [01/Apr/2021:23:03:55 +1030] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Active clients", busy="Not busy"

D [01/Apr/2021:23:03:55 +1030] [Client 2] Server address is "/var/run/cups/cups.sock".

D [01/Apr/2021:23:03:55 +1030] [Client 2] Accepted from localhost (Domain)

D [01/Apr/2021:23:03:55 +1030] [Client 2] Waiting for request.

D [01/Apr/2021:23:03:55 +1030] cupsdAddCert: Adding certificate for PID 0

D [01/Apr/2021:23:03:55 +1030] Report: clients=1

D [01/Apr/2021:23:03:55 +1030] Report: jobs=0

D [01/Apr/2021:23:03:55 +1030] Report: jobs-active=0

D [01/Apr/2021:23:03:55 +1030] Report: printers=0

D [01/Apr/2021:23:03:55 +1030] Report: stringpool-string-count=294

D [01/Apr/2021:23:03:55 +1030] Report: stringpool-alloc-bytes=3240

D [01/Apr/2021:23:03:55 +1030] Report: stringpool-total-bytes=3992

D [01/Apr/2021:23:03:55 +1030] [Client 2] PUT /admin/conf/cupsd.conf HTTP/1.1

D [01/Apr/2021:23:03:55 +1030] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Active clients", busy="Active clients"

D [01/Apr/2021:23:03:55 +1030] [Client 2] Read: status=200, state=9

D [01/Apr/2021:23:03:55 +1030] [Client 2] No authentication data provided.

D [01/Apr/2021:23:03:55 +1030] cupsdIsAuthorized: username=""

D [01/Apr/2021:23:03:55 +1030] [Client 2] cupsdSendHeader: code=401, type="text/html", auth_type=0

D [01/Apr/2021:23:03:55 +1030] [Client 2] WWW-Authenticate: Basic realm=\"CUPS\", PeerCred, Local trc=\"y\"

D [01/Apr/2021:23:03:55 +1030] [Client 2] Closing connection.

D [01/Apr/2021:23:03:55 +1030] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Not busy", busy="Active clients"

D [01/Apr/2021:23:03:55 +1030] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Active clients", busy="Not busy"

D [01/Apr/2021:23:03:55 +1030] [Client 3] Server address is "/var/run/cups/cups.sock".

D [01/Apr/2021:23:03:55 +1030] [Client 3] Accepted from localhost (Domain)

D [01/Apr/2021:23:03:55 +1030] [Client 3] Waiting for request.

D [01/Apr/2021:23:03:55 +1030] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Active clients", busy="Active clients"

D [01/Apr/2021:23:03:55 +1030] [Client 4] Server address is "/var/run/cups/cups.sock".

D [01/Apr/2021:23:03:55 +1030] [Client 4] Accepted from localhost (Domain)

D [01/Apr/2021:23:03:55 +1030] [Client 4] Waiting for request.

D [01/Apr/2021:23:03:55 +1030] [Client 3] HTTP_STATE_WAITING Closing for error 32 (Broken pipe)

D [01/Apr/2021:23:03:55 +1030] [Client 3] Closing connection.

D [01/Apr/2021:23:03:55 +1030] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Not busy", busy="Active clients"

D [01/Apr/2021:23:03:55 +1030] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Active clients", busy="Not busy"

D [01/Apr/2021:23:03:55 +1030] [Client 5] Server address is "/var/run/cups/cups.sock".

D [01/Apr/2021:23:03:55 +1030] [Client 5] Accepted from localhost (Domain)

D [01/Apr/2021:23:03:55 +1030] [Client 5] Waiting for request.

D [01/Apr/2021:23:03:55 +1030] [Client 4] HTTP_STATE_WAITING Closing for error 32 (Broken pipe)

D [01/Apr/2021:23:03:55 +1030] [Client 4] Closing connection.

D [01/Apr/2021:23:03:55 +1030] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Not busy", busy="Active clients"

D [01/Apr/2021:23:03:55 +1030] [Client 5] PUT /admin/conf/cupsd.conf HTTP/1.1

D [01/Apr/2021:23:03:55 +1030] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Active clients", busy="Not busy"

D [01/Apr/2021:23:03:55 +1030] [Client 5] Read: status=200, state=9

D [01/Apr/2021:23:03:55 +1030] [Client 5] Authorized as root using PeerCred.

D [01/Apr/2021:23:03:55 +1030] cupsdIsAuthorized: username="root"

D [01/Apr/2021:23:03:55 +1030] [Client 5] Read: status=100, state=9

I [01/Apr/2021:23:03:55 +1030] [Client 5] Installing config file "/usr/local/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"...

D [01/Apr/2021:23:03:55 +1030] [Client 5] cupsdSendHeader: code=201, type="(null)", auth_type=0

D [01/Apr/2021:23:03:55 +1030] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Not busy", busy="Active clients"

D [01/Apr/2021:23:03:55 +1030] [Client 5] Closing connection.

D [01/Apr/2021:23:03:55 +1030] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Not busy", busy="Not busy"

I [01/Apr/2021:23:03:55 +1030] Listening to [v1.::1]:631 (IPv6)

I [01/Apr/2021:23:03:55 +1030] Listening to 127.0.0.1:631 (IPv4)

I [01/Apr/2021:23:03:55 +1030] Listening to /var/run/cups/cups.sock (Domain)

I [01/Apr/2021:23:03:55 +1030] Remote access is disabled.

D [01/Apr/2021:23:03:55 +1030] Added auto ServerAlias Mistletoe

I [01/Apr/2021:23:03:55 +1030] Loaded configuration file "/usr/local/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

D [01/Apr/2021:23:03:55 +1030] Using keychain "/usr/local/etc/cups/ssl" for server name "Mistletoe".

I [01/Apr/2021:23:03:55 +1030] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [01/Apr/2021:23:03:55 +1030] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [01/Apr/2021:23:03:55 +1030] Using policy "default" as the default.

D [01/Apr/2021:23:03:55 +1030] cupsdMarkDirty(--p--)

D [01/Apr/2021:23:03:55 +1030] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Dirty files", busy="Not busy"

I [01/Apr/2021:23:03:55 +1030] Partial reload complete.

I [01/Apr/2021:23:03:55 +1030] Listening to [v1.::1]:631 on fd 5...

I [01/Apr/2021:23:03:55 +1030] Listening to 127.0.0.1:631 on fd 7...

I [01/Apr/2021:23:03:55 +1030] Listening to /var/run/cups/cups.sock on fd 8...

I [01/Apr/2021:23:03:55 +1030] Resuming new connection processing...

D [01/Apr/2021:23:03:55 +1030] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Dirty files", busy="Dirty files"

D [01/Apr/2021:23:03:55 +1030] Discarding unused server-restarted event...

I [01/Apr/2021:23:04:26 +1030] Generating printcap /usr/local/etc/printcap...

D [01/Apr/2021:23:04:26 +1030] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Not busy", busy="Dirty files"

D [01/Apr/2021:23:07:29 +1030] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Active clients", busy="Not busy"

D [01/Apr/2021:23:07:29 +1030] [Client 6] Server address is "/var/run/cups/cups.sock".

D [01/Apr/2021:23:07:29 +1030] [Client 6] Accepted from localhost (Domain)

D [01/Apr/2021:23:07:29 +1030] [Client 6] Waiting for request.

D [01/Apr/2021:23:07:29 +1030] cupsdAddCert: Adding certificate for PID 0

D [01/Apr/2021:23:07:29 +1030] Report: clients=1

D [01/Apr/2021:23:07:29 +1030] Report: jobs=0

D [01/Apr/2021:23:07:29 +1030] Report: jobs-active=0

D [01/Apr/2021:23:07:29 +1030] Report: printers=0

D [01/Apr/2021:23:07:29 +1030] Report: stringpool-string-count=470

D [01/Apr/2021:23:07:29 +1030] Report: stringpool-alloc-bytes=3240

D [01/Apr/2021:23:07:29 +1030] Report: stringpool-total-bytes=5400

D [01/Apr/2021:23:07:29 +1030] [Client 6] HTTP_STATE_WAITING Closing for error 32 (Broken pipe)

D [01/Apr/2021:23:07:29 +1030] [Client 6] Closing connection.

D [01/Apr/2021:23:07:29 +1030] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Not busy", busy="Active clients"

D [01/Apr/2021:23:10:08 +1030] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Active clients", busy="Not busy"

D [01/Apr/2021:23:10:08 +1030] [Client 7] Server address is "/var/run/cups/cups.sock".

D [01/Apr/2021:23:10:08 +1030] [Client 7] Accepted from localhost (Domain)

D [01/Apr/2021:23:10:08 +1030] [Client 7] Waiting for request.

D [01/Apr/2021:23:10:08 +1030] Report: clients=1

D [01/Apr/2021:23:10:08 +1030] Report: jobs=0

D [01/Apr/2021:23:10:08 +1030] Report: jobs-active=0

D [01/Apr/2021:23:10:08 +1030] Report: printers=0

D [01/Apr/2021:23:10:08 +1030] Report: stringpool-string-count=470

D [01/Apr/2021:23:10:08 +1030] Report: stringpool-alloc-bytes=3240

D [01/Apr/2021:23:10:08 +1030] Report: stringpool-total-bytes=5400

D [01/Apr/2021:23:10:08 +1030] [Client 7] HTTP_STATE_WAITING Closing for error 32 (Broken pipe)

D [01/Apr/2021:23:10:08 +1030] [Client 7] Closing connection.

D [01/Apr/2021:23:10:08 +1030] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Not busy", busy="Active clients"
```


----------



## dalpets (Apr 1, 2021)

jmos said:


> Hui. That's no command to execute - a "URL" is something you can f.e. use to feed a webbrowser with. Also note that "localhost" could mean you have to replace it by the IP address of that computer, and/or you might have to add "http://" in front of it (whoever knows what you're using as webbrowser); You've been asked to open the website of the computer cups is running on, and that in toplevel and port 631.


tried http & https-both timed out!
If the problem is the IP address of the computer does it matter if it is a fixed or temp address. I am in a  home hobby situation, using temporary addresses provided by my ISP for each new connection .


----------



## dalpets (Apr 1, 2021)

mark;
This is my cupsctl access log file;

```
localhost - - [31/Mar/2021:00:25:36 +1030] "PUT /admin/conf/cupsd.conf HTTP/1.1" 401 0 - -

localhost - root [31/Mar/2021:00:25:36 +1030] "PUT /admin/conf/cupsd.conf HTTP/1.1" 201 4611 - -

localhost - - [01/Apr/2021:23:03:55 +1030] "PUT /admin/conf/cupsd.conf HTTP/1.1" 401 0 - -

localhost - root [01/Apr/2021:23:03:55 +1030] "PUT /admin/conf/cupsd.conf HTTP/1.1" 201 4562 - -
[code]
```


----------



## dalpets (Apr 1, 2021)

mark_j said:


> Keep in mind this "quirk" is shell dependent. `bash`and `sh`will be fine. You might not get what you expect using csh/tcsh. Try it!


I'm using csh. If so, is there any way I can change to bash etc., on the fly without damaging my system, or any other helpful suggestion?


----------



## dalpets (Apr 1, 2021)

Trihexagonal said:


> Let's see your ruleset. Because if you're using my normal pf ruleset you will not be using CUPS.
> Unless you use the one I made for people who use CUPS.





Trihexagonal said:


> Let's see your ruleset. Because if you're using my normal pf ruleset you will not be using CUPS.
> Unless you use the one I made for people who use CUPS.


My rc.conf file has a number of references to pf that I did not put there. What initiated those entries? They are;

```
pf_enable="YES"
pf_rules="/etc/pc.conf"
pf_flags=""
pflog_enable="YES"
pflog_logfile="var/log/pflog"
pflog_flags="YES"
```


----------



## dalpets (Apr 1, 2021)

dalpets said:


> My rc.conf file has a number of references to pf that I did not put there. What initiated those entries? They are;
> 
> ```
> pf_enable="YES"
> ...


Trihexagonal;
Do you think your rule set might be of help towards solving my problem? Are there any preliminary cautionary measures that I should take to preserve my system if I should take that route? 
I am having trouble finding your ruleset in a digestible form for a relative newcomer.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Apr 1, 2021)

dalpets said:


> My rc.conf file has a number of references to pf that I did not put there. What initiated those entries? They are;
> 
> ```
> pf_enable="YES"
> ...


If you didn't put them there, who did? Not me...

You have a spelling error in line 2:

```
pf_rules="/etc/pf.conf"
```



dalpets said:


> Trihexagonal;
> Do you think your rule set might be of help towards solving my problem? Are there any preliminary cautionary measures that I should take to preserve my system if I should take that route?
> I am having trouble finding your ruleset in a digestible form for a relative newcomer.


Here it is. Your network interface may be different. Run this to find out what it is:

`jitte@bakemono:~ $ ifconfig -a
em0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
    options=81249b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,LRO,WOL_MAGIC,VLAN_HWFILTER>
    ether b0:0b:de:ad:b0:0b
    inet 192.168.1.34 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.1.255
    media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
    status: active
    nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
    options=680003<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,LINKSTATE,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6>
    inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
    inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x2
    inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
    groups: lo
    nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
pflog0: flags=141<UP,RUNNING,PROMISC> metric 0 mtu 33160
    groups: pflog
jitte@bakemono:~ $`

Mine is em0. What's yours? Whatever it is use that on the 4th line of the following pf ruleset where it says:


```
ext_if = "em0"
```

Where mine shows:

```
inet 192.168.1.34
```

Use what yours shows in the table instead of 192.168.1.34

Fix your spelling error first. Then open your ruleset, save it as pf.conf.old somewhere of your choosing and replace it with this:

/etc/pf.conf

```
### CUPS_pf_rules_included
### Macro name for external interface
ext_if = "em0"
netbios_tcp = "{ 22, 23, 25, 110, 111, 123, 512, 513, 514, 515, 6000, 6010 }"
netbios_udp = "{ 123, 512, 513, 514, 515, 5353, 6000, 6010 }"

### Allow CUPS to use tcp ports 80 and udp port 631
cups_tcp = "{ 80, 631 }"
cups_udp = "{ 631 }"

### Allow CUPS to be accessible (change to your other machines ifconfig -a LAN designation )
table <local> { 192.168.1.104 }

### Reassemble fragmented packets
scrub in on $ext_if all fragment reassemble

### Default deny everything
block log all

### Pass loopback
set skip on lo0

### Allow LAN to talk to CUPS on your machine
pass in log quick from <local> to any keep state

### Block spooks
antispoof for lo0
antispoof for $ext_if inet
block in from no-route to any
block in from urpf-failed to any
block in quick on $ext_if from any to 255.255.255.255
block in log quick on $ext_if from { 10.0.0.0/8, 172.16.0.0/12, 192.168.0.0/16, 255.255.255.255/32 } to any

### Block all IPv6
block in quick inet6 all
block out quick inet6 all

### Block to and from port 0
block quick proto { tcp, udp } from any port = 0 to any
block quick proto { tcp, udp } from any to any port = 0

### Block specific ports
block in quick log on $ext_if proto tcp from any to any port $netbios_tcp
block in quick log on $ext_if proto udp from any to any port $netbios_udp

### Allow CUPS to talk to clients on LAN
pass out log on $ext_if proto tcp to any port $cups_tcp keep state
pass out log on $ext_if proto udp to any port $cups_udp keep state

### Keep and modulate state of outbound tcp, udp and icmp traffic
pass out on $ext_if proto { tcp, udp, icmp } from any to any modulate state
```

Then save that as /etc/pf.conf, reboot and tell us what happens next time you try.


----------



## scottro (Apr 1, 2021)

To change to bash on the fly, if you have bash installed, just typing the word bash at the command prompt will change your shell to bash. (If you don't have it installed, you can quickly install it with `pkg install bash`.  

As for pf lines in your /etc/rc.conf, I dont recollect them being there on a default install, but perhaps you chose something during installation that I'm not thinking about. To see what your rules are doing, you can type, `pfctl -sa`.  (If you aren't doing any NAT with your rules, pfctl -s rules might show you all you need.).
But just pasting the contents of /etc/pf.conf might also tell us what we want to know. As for Trihexagonal's ruleset, you can see things he has to allow port 631 (and he has comments above, telling you which sections are for cups),  Part of it depends upon what you already have, but you might be able to just paste his rules towards the bottom of your /etc/pf.conf (as pf uses last match).  Before getting into pf, assuming you have cups running, you can see if it is accessible from the local host with 
`telnet localhost 631`
If cups *is* running, and accessible, you'll see something like

```
Trying 127.0.0.1...
Connected to localhost.
Escape character is '^]'.
```
The ^] at the end just means you can hit ctl and right bracket. That gives you a > prompt and you can type `quit` at the prompt to get out of the session.

Also, have you installed cups-filters? Depending upon the printer, that might be necessary.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Apr 1, 2021)

scottro said:


> ...but you might be able to just paste his rules towards the bottom of your /etc/pf.conf (as pf uses last match).


He'd probably end up with my complete ruleset below his and everything would go to Hell in a handbag.

Not that you can't do what you said if you did it right.


----------



## scottro (Apr 1, 2021)

True, if you're unfamiliar with it, it's easy to break things. I have a little, somewhat dated page on pf, but I still use it for myself, at https://srobb.net/pf.html


----------



## mark_j (Apr 1, 2021)

dalpets said:


> How is that relevant to this OP? Thanks
> BTW: I'm trying to steer clear of ports & only use packages as I believe mixing the two can have serious repercussions for major OS upgrades.  My concern, though, is that that view may introduce admin limitations.
> Which point of view do you agree with?


It's relevant because in the very next message you post nmap not found, because nmap is not in base it's in ports.


----------



## mark_j (Apr 1, 2021)

I still haven't seen the output of ps aux|grep cups. I guess it got lost in the noise?
Once you have that, the line with cupsd in it is the one you want. The second column on the left is the pid. Take that pid, run truss -p {pidofcupsd}. Then fire up your web browser on the same host & go to http://localhost:631. If text spews out from truss, then it's connecting and cupsd is broken. If not it's your firewall.


----------



## dalpets (Apr 1, 2021)

mark_j said:


> It's relevant because in the very next message you post nmap not found, because nmap is not in base it's in ports.


How would I ever know that? Is this a fairly common occurence? Is so, it defeats any attempt to avoid the mixed problem.


----------



## dalpets (Apr 1, 2021)

mark_j said:


> Ok, here's a suggestion:
> A





mark_j said:


> This will change directory to your home, run `script`with output to *output.txt* and then run the `ps` command searching for _cups_ in the output of `ps`.
> Finally we exit the script program.
> 
> Then post the file *output.txt* to this forum.
> Then we will move onto the next step in the solution.


What is the command for `output`  to `output.txt` & the command for `ps`?
Sorry if I'm a pain. I'm still in early stage learning!


----------



## ct85711 (Apr 1, 2021)

SirDice said:


> There is no difference between a port and a package. Ports build packages and a package is just a pre-compiled port.


----------



## mark_j (Apr 1, 2021)

dalpets said:


> How would I ever know that? Is this a fairly common occurence? Is so, it defeats any attempt to avoid the mixed problem.


You would know that because I told you?


----------



## mark_j (Apr 1, 2021)

dalpets said:


> What is the command for `output`  to `output.txt` & the command for `ps`?
> Sorry if I'm a pain. I'm still in early stage learning!


Back in message #64 I detailed this.


----------



## gpw928 (Apr 1, 2021)

dalpets said:


> /bin/sh: nmap not found
> 
> lsof: WARNING: access/root/.sof: no such file or directory
> lsof; WARNING: created device cache files: /root/.lsof_Mistletoe
> ...


The "nmap not found" diagnostic can't happen if the instructions provided above (become root, install the packages, execute /bin/sh, set PATH) were followed.

In any event, that's of no particular consequence, because lsof(8) has identified that cupsd(8) is running, and listening on port 631.

You must now determine why your web browser can't connect to the URL "http://localhost:631".

The impact of packet filtering must be addressed.  I would not normally expect to see packet filtering without a really good reason.   I suggest you follow the suggestions made by Trihexagonal, though you may wish to consider removing the packet filtering completely as they may impact your network connections in ways that will be confounding.


----------



## mark_j (Apr 1, 2021)

gpw928 said:


> The "nmap not found" diagnostic can't happen if the instructions provided above (become root, install the packages, execute /bin/sh, set PATH) were followed.


Unfortunately you missed including the "install the packages" portion.
It's also wise to put a link to those packages so the OP can easily obtain/observe them.


----------



## gpw928 (Apr 2, 2021)

mark_j said:


> Unfortunately you missed including the "install the packages" portion.


That is completely wrong.  Please re-read my post.  I explicitly said, become root, and:
	
	



```
pkg install lsof nmap
```


----------



## mark_j (Apr 2, 2021)

Ok, apologies I didn't see it in the top code box.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Apr 2, 2021)

dalpets said:


> How would I ever know that? Is this a fairly common occurence? Is so, it defeats any attempt to avoid the mixed problem.


No, it is not a common occurrence for a port or pkg that does not come with the Base System to show up on your machine if you did not install it.

That's just not the way it works. Either you or someone with access to your machine installed that port or pkg.

That is the only way it could be installed because it does not come bundled with the Base System.


----------



## dalpets (Apr 2, 2021)

mark_j said:


> You would know that because I told you?


What I meant was if you were not around to tell me  Are these anomolies documented anywhere in FBSD, so I don't have to rely on you ie., if I really want to stick to packages not ports?


----------



## mark_j (Apr 2, 2021)

I would focus on your problem at hand, personally.

But if you really must know, I made a mistake in that the original poster did tell you they were in packages. The only caveat I would have is that people directing you to install packages when you commonly use the port system is or can be potentially destructive. This is where my preference is to link the specified program to something like freshports, ie, security/nmap. Then you can decide port or package.

I guess, basically, any command someone asks you to enter and you get 'command not found', means one of two things:
1. The command does not exist (possibly can be found in ports/packages)
2. The command exists but you have no PATH to it.

Are they anomalies? No. You must have installed the sysutils/lsof package (or port) at one time, hence why it exists. You obviously never installed the package/port nmap, though.


----------



## dalpets (Apr 2, 2021)

jmos said:


> Hui. That's no command to execute - a "URL" is something you can f.e. use to feed a webbrowser with. Also note that "localhost" could mean you have to replace it by the IP address of that computer, and/or you might have to add "http://" in front of it (whoever knows what you're using as webbrowser); You've been asked to open the website of the computer cups is running on, and that in toplevel and port 631.





gpw928 said:


> That is completely wrong.  Please re-read my post.  I explicitly said, become root, and:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dalpets (Apr 2, 2021)

`pkg install lsof nmap`

```
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
The most recent versions of packages are already installed
[root@Mistletoe ~]#  pkg install lsof nmap
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to
```


----------



## dalpets (Apr 2, 2021)

jmos said:


> Hui. That's no command to execute - a "URL" is something you can f.e. use to feed a webbrowser with. Also note that "localhost" could mean you have to replace it by the IP address of that computer, and/or you might have to add "http://" in front of it (whoever knows what you're using as webbrowser); You've been asked to open the website of the computer cups is running on, and that in toplevel and port 631.


All I meant, in shorthand, was that I executed the code at root


----------



## dalpets (Apr 2, 2021)

mark_j said:


> Ok, here's a suggestion:
> All output and all command you perform to diagnose this issue are to be wrapped in a program called script. This logs everything you do on the keyboard and output of the terminal screen so that you can then post this output to the forums and we can stop guessing at what you're seeing.
> 
> So, can you perform the following (as root, just in case):
> ...



Script started on Fri Apr  2 14:39:31 2021
`root@Mistletoe:~ # ps aux |grep cups`

```
root       1398   0.0  0.1   4812   2260  1  S+   14:40     0:00.00 grep cups


root@Mistletoe:~ # exit
Script done on Fri Apr  2 14:42:52 2021
```

I'm not sure how to execute the ps part of your instruction. Help please.


----------



## dalpets (Apr 2, 2021)

Trihexagonal said:


> If you didn't put them there, who did? Not me...
> 
> You have a spelling error in line 2:
> 
> ...


Here is my output for ifconf -a but I can't find pf.config in the directories
`root@Mistletoe:~ # ifconfig -a`

```
em0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=81049b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,LRO,VLAN_HWFILTER>
        ether 00:d8:61:58:00:d0
        inet [COLOR=rgb(44, 130, 201)]192.168.1.104 [/COLOR]netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.1.255
        media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
        status: active
        nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
        options=680003<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,LINKSTATE,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6>
        inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
        inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x2
        inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
        groups: lo
        nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
pflog0: flags=141<UP,RUNNING,PROMISC> metric 0 mtu 33184
        groups: pflog
```


----------



## dalpets (Apr 2, 2021)

Trihexagonal said:


> If you didn't put them there, who did? Not me...
> 
> You have a spelling error in line 2:
> 
> ...


Here is my ifconfig -a, but I can't find the directory for pf.config

`root@Mistletoe:~ # ifconfig -a`

```
em0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=81049b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,LRO,VLAN_HWFILTER>
        ether 00:d8:61:58:00:d0
        inet 192.168.1.104 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.1.255
        media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
        status: active
        nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
        options=680003<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,LINKSTATE,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6>
        inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
        inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x2
        inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
        groups: lo
        nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
pflog0: flags=141<UP,RUNNING,PROMISC> metric 0 mtu 33184
        groups: pflog
```


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Apr 2, 2021)

dalpets said:


> Here is my ifconfig -a, but I can't find the directory for pf.config



That is not the right spelling. FreeBSD won't be able to find it either if it's not spelled right.

You didn't have /etc/pf.conf spelled right so it wasn't even loading the firewall rules. Once you sort out your printing problem you can use that ruleset the way it is in my post.

I went ahead and put in your LAN designation so all you have to do is open a text editor, like editors/leafpad, copy & paste that firewall ruleset into it and save it in the /etc Directory as pf.conf. Here's what it looks like:


----------



## mark_j (Apr 2, 2021)

dalpets said:


> Script started on Fri Apr  2 14:39:31 2021
> `root@Mistletoe:~ # ps aux |grep cups`
> 
> ```
> ...


What? You ran "ps aux|grep cups", it says so above. Cupsd is not running or it would be listed.
Start cupsd, re-run the above and using the second column (after root), which is the PID, do the following:
Open a terminal session and type this:

```
script cups.txt
truss -p {pid_from_ps_command}
```

Then while that is running, from firefox or whatever, type: http://localhost:631
Wait for it. Refresh if need be.
Finally, go back to the terminal session running truss and exit.
Post the file cups.txt


----------



## sidetone (Apr 2, 2021)

Buy a Mac. Then mark this thread as solved.


----------



## dalpets (Apr 3, 2021)

Trihexagonal said:


> If you didn't put them there, who did? Not me...
> 
> You have a spelling error in line 2:
> 
> ...


I don't have any  /etc/pf.conf to start with. Is that normal?


----------



## dalpets (Apr 3, 2021)

mark_j said:


> What? You ran "ps aux|grep cups", it says so above. Cupsd is not running or it would be listed.
> Start cupsd, re-run the above and using the second column (after root), which is the PID, do the following:
> Open a terminal session and type this:
> 
> ...


Unfortunately that didn't work. Why is the resultant output refering to pid 1367?
`root@Mistletoe:~ # ps aux |grep cups`

```
root       1362   0.0  0.1   4812   2260  0  S+   21:40    0:00.00 grep cups
root@Mistletoe:~ # script cups.txt
Script started, output file is cups.txt
root@Mistletoe:~ # truss 1362
truss: execvp 1362: No such file or directory
truss: Unable to enable LWP events for pid 1367: No such process
truss:: Too many arguments.
```


----------



## scottro (Apr 3, 2021)

Don't worry too much about the pid numbers. We're still trying to figure out the very basic question of is cups running or not. My guess, and it's just a guess is that 1367 is some other process started when you run the command.

I'm sure it's really frustrating but you are at least trying, and not afraid to ask questions, which is the first step. 
As for the question about pf.conf, no the file isn't there by default, you have to create it. This indicates that even if pf is running, it's not doing anything. I would stop it.  (You can do this by just commenting out the line in /etc/rc.conf by putting a # in front of the line.)
As the saying goes, in Unix, there's always more than one way to do things, with the corollary that someone will think your way is bad, and there's lots of other ways to stop it from running. But, as you never know, you may want to use it as you get more experienced, for now, you can just comment out the lines referring to pf in /etc/rc.conf.


----------



## dalpets (Apr 3, 2021)

.......and again but no 631 in the firefox browser. Am I correct to use the curly brackets for the truss pid;
root@Mistletoe:~ # ps aux |grep cups
root       1363   0.0  0.1   4456   1988  0  S+   21:41     0:00.02 script cups
root       1397   0.0  0.1   4812   2260  2  S+   21:52     0:00.00 grep cups
root@Mistletoe:~ # ps aux |grep cups
root       1363   0.0  0.1   4456   1988  0  S+   21:41     0:00.02 script cups
root       1408   0.0  0.1   4812   2260  2  S+   21:55     0:00.00 grep cups
root@Mistletoe:~ # script cups.txt
Script started, output file is cups.txt
root@Mistletoe:~ # truss -p {1363}

select(5,{ 0 4 },0x0,0x0,{ 24.000000 })          = 0 (0x0)
select(5,{ 0 4 },0x0,0x0,{ 30.000000 })          = 0 (0x0)
select(5,{ 0 4 },0x0,0x0,{ 30.000000 })          = 0 (0x0)
select(5,{ 0 4 },0x0,0x0,{ 30.000000 })          = 0 (0x0)
select(5,{ 0 4 },0x0,0x0,{ 30.000000 })          = 0 (0x0)
select(5,{ 0 4 },0x0,0x0,{ 30.000000 })          = 0 (0x0)
select(5,{ 0 4 },0x0,0x0,{ 30.000000 })          = 0 (0x0)select(5,{ 0 4 },0x0,0x0,{ 30.000000 })                = 0 (0x0)
select(5,{ 0 4 },0x0,0x0,{ 30.000000 })          = 0 (0x0)
select(5,{ 0 4 },0x0,0x0,{ 30.000000 })          = 0 (0x0)
select(5,{ 0 4 },0x0,0x0,{ 30.000000 })          = 0 (0x0)


----------



## dalpets (Apr 3, 2021)

Trihexagonal said:


> If you didn't put them there, who did? Not me...
> 
> You have a spelling error in line 2:
> 
> ...


Thank you. With your recommended inclusions in /etc/pf/conf I now have  access to localhost:631 version 2.3.3.
Is it always so difficult as this to get it running, or is it assumed that only experienced/professional operators would know how or should even try to? It would be a vast improvement if somehow the BSD installation software could, at least, make some acknowlegement by addressing it at the OS setup stage. Why not have a default proforma pf config file, but I guess that would only address cups installations, but why not have other options for alternative printer pathways.

Surely this is a minefield, it certainly has been for a newcomer like me, & on more than one occasion! For an outlier coming from the Window's environment & at 82 y.o. it has wasted a lot of peoples' time, but even so they have graciously helped me out.
I didn't want to take on croquet, that would be an admission of sorts & I expect this has been a much more exciting, mind exercising exploit.
Could you now finally give me help to setup localhost:631 on 2.3.3. I don't want to waste your time further with trial & error time wasting.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Apr 3, 2021)

That's alright. I don't mind helping.

I can't help you any further with CUPS as I have never used it.


----------



## T-Daemon (Apr 3, 2021)

dalpets said:


> root@Mistletoe:~ # ps aux |grep cups
> root 1363 0.0 0.1 4456 1988 0 S+ 21:41 0:00.02 script cups
> root 1397 0.0 0.1 4812 2260 2 S+ 21:52 0:00.00 grep cups



If `ps aux | grep cups` doesn't return an output similar below, then cupsd isn't running.


```
root       1557   0.0  0.2    28680   8008  -  Is   11:14     0:00.01 /usr/local/sbin/cupsd -C /usr/local/etc/cups/cupsd.conf -s /usr/local/etc/cups/cups-files.conf
```

If the cupsd daemon is not running those actions with script(1) and truss(1) or looking into /etc/pf.conf are useless, above all no `localhost:631`.

Please execute following commands and post the output:

```
cat  /etc/rc.conf
file /etc/rc.conf
```


----------



## dalpets (Apr 3, 2021)

SirDice said:
There is no difference between a port and a package. Ports build packages and a package is just a pre-compiled port.

So why is it said, in certain quarters, that mixing both might have a negative impact on upgrades? I suppose it's no big deal if you are competent to find errors on such occasions, upgrade errors that might be deep seated & hard to find.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Apr 3, 2021)

dalpets said:


> So why is it said, in certain quarters, that mixing both might have a negative impact on upgrades? I suppose it's no big deal if you are competent to find errors on such occasions, upgrade errors that might be deep seated & hard to find.


I have never upgraded from one RELEASE version to the next step and always do a full rebuild of the System from ground up. That way I  know what I'm going to get every time and that's a rock-solid FreeBSD desktop.


----------



## tingo (Apr 3, 2021)

Unfortunately, there will always some number of assumptions in a discussion / information exchange, simply because we are humans - we don't detail everything in every discussion, if we think that the people we are having the conversation with have a level of knowledge about the subject.

As for cups: you now have a working interface at http://localhost:631/ Open this in your favorite web browser (firefox, chromium or other). At the top row of that web page should be a number of clickable links "CUPS.org", "Home", "Administration", "Classes", "Help", "Jobs", "Printers".
What you need to do now is to add your printer to CUPS. Click "Administration", then "Add Printer" - at this point CUPS might pop up a dialog box asking for your username and password. Input that (note: the username of your regular user, not "root" or something else), then it will start asking questions about the printer you want to add. If you are lucky, it will be listed under "Discovered Network Printers" and you can select it and continue from there.

If you have more questions about this, write them in this thread.


----------



## ct85711 (Apr 3, 2021)

The reason that mixing ports and packages are discouraged (though is possible, but you have to carefully manage them), is more of a combination of things.  Ports, you can change the default compilation settings where packages are only compiled by the defaults and you can't change them.  Also while they do use the same sources, ports and packages do not interact with each other.  So when you compile a port, it is going to compile/install all of the dependencies even though you may already have the package version installed.  This is where they conflict with each other and where problems often arise.  The key part is, on packages all packages use the assumption that everything has the default settings, so all of them can assume what compile settings are set for any package.  Where as ports do NOT have that assumption, so they have to check the dependencies have the correct settings as necessary.


----------



## dalpets (Apr 3, 2021)

Trihexagonal said:


> I have never upgraded from one RELEASE version to the next step and always do a full rebuild of the System from ground up. That way I  know what I'm going to get every time and that's a rock-solid FreeBSD desktop.


Can you give an insight of how you go about that?


----------



## dalpets (Apr 3, 2021)

sidetone said:


> Buy a Mac. Then mark this thread as solved.


No thanks. I think they are overpriced?


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Apr 3, 2021)

I sure can:









						Beginners Guide - How To Set Up A FreeBSD Desktop From Scratch
					

I'm going to guide you though the process of getting a fully functional FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE desktop up and running, complete with system files and security settings, step-by-step as if you've never used UNIX or the command line. Now let's get started:  Insert your boot media and at the Welcome...




					forums.freebsd.org
				




You can substitute pkg for ports and it will be a whole lot easier for you. Follow it to the letter and barring hardware problems you'll have a desktop same as I'm running, more or less depending on which 3rd party programs you choose, in 3 hours tops.

That does not include the Editing of files and tweaking of programs to your liking, but you'll get that done easily enough.

I'm a 64 year old 10th Grade Dropout. If I can do it you should be able to, don't cha think?


If you want a different laptop buy a Business Lease Return Thinkpad W520 on ebay for less than $300. They come in bulk so it's luck of the draw which one they pick. I'm using one now I got for $286 delivered, have another I got cheaper serving as my .mp3 player and love them both.

Otherwise watch for shiny spots on the spacebar and keys for signs of heavy use if buying from an individual seller and always check their Rep before buying. Avoid them if they have a history of bad sales.


----------



## dalpets (Apr 3, 2021)

Trihexagonal said:


> I sure can:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even dropouts are really good at something. In history there have been some school teachers who have abused students by grossly underestimating their ability, telling them they will never amount to anything. Not a few of these kids have gone on to be super successful. Their abilities were never recognised by the system. Look at your special success now. What you have achieved with FBSD is no mean feat. Good on you!


----------



## meine (Apr 3, 2021)

dalpets said:


> I am trying to setup my new mono HP LaserJet Pro M404dn, having already downloaded pkg hplip 3.20.6
> I am trying to open http://localhost:631/printers to enable cups but the address does not work.
> Is it permanently down?


make sure you're in the right groups

you'll have to find out which ones, but wheel, operator and cups are probably the ones to join.

make sure you add yourself to a group instead of replacing any membership:


```
# pw groupmod operator -m me
```


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Apr 4, 2021)

dalpets said:


> Look at your special success now. Good on you!


I found on the Internet what school was lacking for me and flourished.


----------



## gpw928 (Apr 4, 2021)

dalpets said:


> Could you now finally give me help to setup localhost:631... Why not have a default proforma pf config file...


Activation of packet filters does not occur by default when installing FreeBSD.

Others have mentioned, and I can only re-iterate, that packet filters have been added (either directly, or indirectly) by something you have explicitly chosen to do.

Packet filters have the capacity to interfere with all aspects of network operation, and they are not something we expect to find when discussing a printer setup with somebody new to the system.

I previously suggested that you examine the reason that packet filters have been activated, and consider getting rid of them (comment out everything in /etc/rc.conf containing "pf_", and reboot).  You *really* do need to stop and ask why the packet filters are there!  Their configuration and maintenance requires expert knowledge.  Removing them is likely to avert many other "mysterious" network related maladies!

Then, just to make sure that we are at a known starting point, please reboot, and show us:

the entire contents of the file /etc/rc.conf (use the "Attach files" button);
the output of "`ps auxw | grep cups`" (cut and paste); and
the output of "`ifconfig -a`" (cut and paste).
Armed with that information, and known position, we can move forward to get the printer working.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Apr 4, 2021)

meine said:


> make sure you're in the right groups
> 
> you'll have to find out which ones, but wheel, operator and cups are probably the ones to join.




```
jitte@bakemono:~ $ whoami
jitte
jitte@bakemono:~ $ groups jitte
jitte wheel operator
jitte@bakemono:~ $
```


----------



## dalpets (Apr 4, 2021)

gpw928 said:


> Activation of packet filters does not occur by default when installing FreeBSD.
> 
> Others have mentioned, and I can only re-iterate, that packet filters have been added (either directly, or indirectly) by something you have explicitly chosen to do.
> 
> ...


All packet filter entries have now been removed from /etc/rc.conf & I have successfully setup the printer in localhost:631. The printer is now fully working.
Thank you for your contribution.


----------



## dalpets (Apr 4, 2021)

Trihexagonal said:


> I found on the Internet what school was lacking for me and flourished.


Yes!, with its advent there is no excuse for ignorance, given sensible usage.


----------



## dalpets (Apr 4, 2021)

Trihexagonal said:


> I sure can:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry if I confused you.
What I was really asking is there a way to go from my present 12.2 to, say, a major version such as 13, perhaps, by a not entirely standard upgrade methodology, but rather one that would avoid the potential occurrence of errors, indeed one that has the most chance of success . For me, at this early stage of my journey, it would be a heartbreaking exercise to have to go back to scratch & reinstall. I'm sort of paranoid about that happening.

And, could continuity be served by integrating a backup of suitable files from 12.2 to 13 in this example?

This question should probably more correctly reside as an OP separately & elsewhere on this forum.


----------



## obsigna (Apr 4, 2021)

sidetone said:


> Buy a Mac. Then mark this thread as solved.


No, no, no. A Mac won’t help here either

dalpets, safe yourself a lot of time and money. Sell the printer, buy a ball pen, and transcribe from the screen, what you can’t print anyways.


----------



## dalpets (Apr 4, 2021)

obsigna said:


> No, no, no. A Mac won’t help here either
> 
> dalpets, safe yourself a lot of time and money. Sell the printer, buy a ball pen, and transcribe from the screen, what you can’t print anyways.


Were you really asking me to give up! That's not my way. I hope you were smiling when you said that.
Anyways, too late mate! It's fully working & I'm up & away now


----------



## scottro (Apr 4, 2021)

Without pretending to read their mind, I think they were joking. It's obviously a silly answer.  
Congratulations on taking the time and getting it working. You can mark the thread as solved, if you wish, by editing the first post. You'll see there's a place where you have a dropdown box, I think, to give it a prefix and Solved is one of the choices.


----------



## ct85711 (Apr 4, 2021)

dalpets said:


> What I was really asking is there a way to go from my present 12.2 to, say, a major version such as 13, perhaps, by a not entirely standard upgrade methodology, but rather one that would avoid the potential occurrence of errors, indeed one that has the most chance of success . For me, at this early stage of my journey, it would be a heartbreaking exercise to have to go back to scratch & reinstall. I'm sort of paranoid about that happening.
> 
> And, could continuity be served by integrating a backup of suitable files from 12.2 to 13 in this example?


If anything, I would say the standard upgrade/updating process would be the easiest way to minimize issues on a working system.  The system does not mess with any of the configurations you've had made without your consent, like anything installed from the ports/packages (those are in /usr/local/*).   Reinstalling isn't always an solution, especially like this, where it is a configuration issue; as you will still encounter the same problem regardless.

As with anything, always make a backup before you update/upgrade your system (there are some tools already available so you can easily  do so).  Also Freebsd-upgrade does have some functionality on rolling back an upgrade too (though backups again are still recommended anyways).


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Apr 4, 2021)

dalpets said:


> For me, at this early stage of my journey, it would be a heartbreaking exercise to have to go back to scratch & reinstall. I'm sort of paranoid about that happening.


That's exactly what I would do, and what I do every time. That way I know exactly what I'm going to end up with before I start and get a clean build every time.

By doing something once it seems hard and a heartbreaking exercise to you. Next time you do it you will have done it once and remember some of the things that gave you a hard time. Each time you will learn more and it will get easier every time as you  learn to work through those problems.

If it's a scary proposition now don't expect it to get any less so if you let it get the best of you.


----------



## dave01 (Apr 5, 2021)

dalpets said:


> What I was really asking is there a way to go from my present 12.2 to, say, a major version such as 13, perhaps, by a not entirely standard upgrade methodology, but rather one that would avoid the potential occurrence of errors, indeed one that has the most chance of success .


No!!!  At this stage of your learning curve, DO NOT even consider trying to do upgrades or anything else for matter using "a not entirely standard upgrade methodology".  Stick to the recommending methods in the handbook and elsewhere.  The vast majority of the time, those methods will work and are the safest way of doing it.


----------



## dalpets (Apr 6, 2021)

dave01 said:


> No!!!  At this stage of your learning curve, DO NOT even consider trying to do upgrades or anything else for matter using "a not entirely standard upgrade methodology".  Stick to the recommending methods in the handbook and elsewhere.  The vast majority of the time, those methods will work and are the safest way of doing it.


I might have given the impression that I was looking for some outrageous alternative. That was not the case. Just fishing to see if there might be a more optimum version of existing documentation that someone had engineered


----------

